# Inflatable kayaks



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

Does anyone have one? Been wondering about putting one up in the overcab in case we get a summer this year, but I have no knowledge of these things and wouldn't want to buy an inflatable turkey by mistake.

It would need to carry 2 adults (in case I meet the girl of my dreams), or be adjustable for one man and his wee dog.

Thought I'd ask you lot, as you seem to have tried most things in life!:wink2:


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

tugboat said:


> Does anyone have one? Been wondering about putting one up in the overcab in case we get a summer this year, but I have no knowledge of these things and wouldn't want to buy an inflatable turkey by mistake.
> 
> It would need to carry 2 adults (in case I meet the girl of my dreams), or be adjustable for one man and his wee dog.
> 
> Thought I'd ask you lot, as you seem to have tried most things in life!:wink2:


Tuggy, before I trucked, I spent over 20 years selling pleasure boats and chandlery.
The best advice I can give, is buy a quality make.
Remember the old Avon, Zodiac and C Craft. Then remember the cheaper Campari>
I have seen a few people with the blow up and some do seem pretty good reasonable ridged so that they don't catch too much wind.


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

We have a Sevylor Coloroda and have been most impressed with it. It's reasonably easy to inflate if you use a decent pump and it handles pretty well in the water. You won't get quite the same performance as from a more streamlined rigid one (which we also have) but that's not what it's intended for. It folds up into a reasonably manageable size and fits into a carrying bag. The only thing to think about is drying it before putting it away. We've had to put it in the shower when travelling rather than fold it up wet and then dry it out subsequently.


----------



## caulkhead (Jul 25, 2007)

tugboat said:


> Does anyone have one? Been wondering about putting one up in the overcab in case we get a summer this year, but I have no knowledge of these things and wouldn't want to buy an inflatable turkey by mistake.
> 
> It would need to carry 2 adults (in case I meet the girl of my dreams), or be adjustable for one man and his wee dog.
> 
> Thought I'd ask you lot, as you seem to have tried most things in life!:wink2:


Wouldnt you be better off with just a mattress in the overcab? If you do meet the girl of your dreams she might think you're a bit wierd if you invite her up for "coffee in my kayak":wink2:. Talking of which puts me in mind of that old joke:- "What is the similarity between a pint of Whitbreads and making love in a canoe? They are both f***ing close to water:grin2: Hey ho, off to take me tablets..................


----------



## WildThingsKev (Dec 29, 2009)

I'd suggest a Gumotex. They are made with a single tough skin like the dinghies Grath mentions but are more expensive than the budget makes. You will see from my signature that I run a kayak shop but I no longer sell inflatables so I have nothing to gain from this advice.

Kev


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

Thanks, Kev, not heard of that brand before.


----------



## Kaytutt (Feb 5, 2013)

Mr T has a yearning to buy a canoe (canadian?) but not the inflatable type, he says he will carry it on the roof of the van, I hope he doesnt expect me to help him get it up there! 

I've been keeping an eye out on ebay but even the old second hand ones with holes in are expensive!


----------



## WildThingsKev (Dec 29, 2009)

tugboat said:


> Thanks, Kev, not heard of that brand before.


The only UK importers are in Paignton so probably not too far from you.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Ive been wanting one of these for a while as well but have no idea what to buy. Peribro, the Sevylor Coloroda you have, are the back rests pretty firm and is there plenty of leg room? With my Arthritic knees I think I would occasionally need to stretch them out and it looks a bit small to me.

The other thing that concerns me is that I am 16 and half stone and Mrs D is just 8 stone. Will we be sinking at one end? I also suspect Ill spend a lot of time out in it on my own so can you adjust the seats to be central?

If Tuggers gets one I want a better one.  

I think you need a Skeg! Or is it a keg? (of Leffe)

EDIT: It needs the go on the back of the scooter as well, including oars and pump. Possible?


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

It just goes to prove that you cannot have your kayak and heat it.

Anyone tell me where that one comes from? No prizes but it still tickles me.


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

Go Outdoors sell the Sevylor brand andthey have a bit of a sale on atm, which is what stimulated me to post now. 

I had thought the fact they were double layered (the air bladders inside a protective cover) would be a good idea, but Kev's advice has put me all at sea (that's a nautical expression, folks:laugh.

I'll give the Paignton place a ring and see if they have any display stuff.


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

barryd said:


> Ive been wanting one of these for a while as well but have no idea what to buy. Peribro, the Sevylor Coloroda you have, are the back rests pretty firm and is there plenty of leg room? With my Arthritic knees I think I would occasionally need to stretch them out and it looks a bit small to me.
> 
> The other thing that concerns me is that I am 16 and half stone and Mrs D is just 8 stone. Will we be sinking at one end? I also suspect Ill spend a lot of time out in it on my own so can you adjust the seats to be central?
> 
> ...


Pah! In yer dreams, pal. You'd need one the size of a submarine to keep your lardy butt afloat.

I like the idea of sticking it on the back of the scoot though. Now, if I can just sort out how to carry Ellie on the scoot too. And the fishing gear. And the picnic. And the beer. Oh dear!:drinking:


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Tuggers

Your thread has got me thinking about one again, so I shall be following with interest - especially if you can post links to the specs of any you find.

I am not sure if I could persuade Basia to get waterborne after our first night cruising where the wind swung and we dragged anchor in a small cove in Greece - she did not understand the logic of 'we are better of out at sea' as I did not have time to explain it while starting the engine and manual-hauling the anchor. 

To her credit she did not scream, but expressed 'unease' when 1/2 hour later I went below to make coffees. However she enjoyed the rest of the 10 days - especially the marinated octopus in Gerakas and the bay in Kiparissi with its dramatic 3000' mountain backdrop. I wonder what the equivalent experiences are in a Kayak - all comments are welcome, but descriptions of being alone sunbathing in the middle of a lake in the 'Yellow Peril' need not be repeated:wink2:

Geoff


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

tugboat said:


> Pah! In yer dreams, pal. You'd need one the size of a submarine to keep your lardy butt afloat.
> 
> I like the idea of sticking it on the back of the scoot though. Now, if I can just sort out how to carry Ellie on the scoot too. And the fishing gear. And the picnic. And the beer. Oh dear!:drinking:


You can shurrup Twiggy!

I have emailed Sevylor to ask if their Colorado is suitable for a lardy bloke and a small bird. Ill see what they come back with. The reviews of that model are quite good though.

I always thought they might be a bit naff but having seen a fair few rowing up the Verdon Gorges last summer when we hired a proper one they looked very good and the occupants were keeping up with the rigid kayaks no bother.

I can get the dinghy on the back of the scooter no problem so I would imagine a Kayak although a bit heavier will strap on. What I might do is take the top box off and see if I can strap it to the rack. In the past I had to strap it on the back seat which meant going back for Mrs D. If the pump will fit under the seat then jobs a goodun.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

barryd said:


> I have emailed Sevylor to ask if their Colorado is suitable for a lardy bloke and a small bird... .


I genuinely smile at that one Barry :rofl:

You gotta love the English language plus I reckon if you had used those exact words much laughing would have broken out in their office

Fair play to you Barry :grin2:

Graham :grin2:


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

The Colorado spec says it can carry just over 200kg, Bazza, so as long as you go to the loo and trim yer toenails first, you should be OK. A pie lunch might put you over the top though.


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

Hmm, the Paignton outfit that do the Gumotex kayaks say that these are not available to view anywhere before buying. Apparently they rely on a 30 day no quibble returns policy. Not sure I'd be happy to do that.

At least with the Sevylors, you can go and sit in the things in a showroom not far from you.

Something that occurs to me.............does having the inflated tubes on either side of you make for an awkward paddling action, i.e. having to keep your hands uncomfortably high up? I notice some boats have an inflated seat cushion to raise you up, but presumably that has stability consequences.


----------



## PeteFarnell (Nov 20, 2013)

We fancied an inflatable so bought a cheap Lidl one to try it out. It was difficult to steer and it bent in the middle - very little rigidity no matter how hard you pumped it up. What it did do was convince us that we liked canoeing.
We then bought a better one from Decathalon, a Tribord, I think it cost about £300 which was similar to the Sevlor model they stock. It has a woven outer skin over the air bags. It seems much stiffer and handles well. We used it on an assortment of Italian lakes and the Adriatic to good effect last summer.
There is a lot of adjustment fore and aft (thats a nautical term I believe....) in the positioning of the seats so you should be able to achieve some sort of balance Barry! 
The seats attach to the floor with velcro but also the backrest attaches to the sides with adjustable webbing so you can get as much tension as you like into the backrests. I was still comfortable after a couple of hours in it wheras half an hour in a kayak and I get backache.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

tugboat said:


> Hmm, the Paignton outfit that do the Gumotex kayaks say that these are not available to view anywhere before buying. Apparently they rely on a 30 day no quibble returns policy. Not sure I'd be happy to do that.
> 
> At least with the Sevylors, you can go and sit in the things in a showroom not far from you.
> 
> Something that occurs to me.............*does having the inflated tubes on either side of you make for an awkward paddling action, i.e. having to keep your hands uncomfortably high up? *I notice some boats have an inflated seat cushion to raise you up, but presumably that has stability consequences.


Hmm. They do look pretty wide. Maybe Pete or somebody who uses one can comment.

Can you go and see them at Go Outdoors?


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

There is an idiot testing one here.

It doesnt look big enough for two people to me. FF through the rubbish.


----------



## PeteFarnell (Nov 20, 2013)

We didn't have a problem paddling with Kayak paddles (double blade) other than the usual one of keeping both paddlers synchronised. 
I haven't tried with a proper Canoe paddle (single blade) yet. 
Our seats are inflatable and didn't feel to make the boat unstable. You can see the seat on the third picture above, and the webbing straps that support the backrest. 
I've no idea why the picture is on it's side, it is the right way up on facebook where I downloaded it from!


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I contacted Go Outdoors in Stockton Tuggers as I thought I would go and sit in one. They dont have them on display, just in the boxes. Maybe they have more sense in Devon I dont know and you can try one.

There must be somewhere you can go and have a look at one.


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

PeteFarnell said:


> We fancied an inflatable so bought a cheap Lidl one to try it out. It was difficult to steer and it bent in the middle - very little rigidity no matter how hard you pumped it up. What it did do was convince us that we liked canoeing.
> We then bought a better one from Decathalon, a Tribord, I think it cost about £300 which was similar to the Sevlor model they stock. It has a woven outer skin over the air bags. It seems much stiffer and handles well. We used it on an assortment of Italian lakes and the Adriatic to good effect last summer.
> There is a lot of adjustment *fore and aft (thats a nautical term I believe*....) in the positioning of the seats so you should be able to achieve some sort of balance Barry!
> The seats attach to the floor with velcro but also the backrest attaches to the sides with adjustable webbing so you can get as much tension as you like into the backrests. I was still comfortable after a couple of hours in it wheras half an hour in a kayak and I get backache.


Oh, I love sailory speak!

Pete, you are clearly much too low for comfort in that first pic, and the Tribord seems to have substantial raised seats that give you a much higher and more comfortable position. It looks good and beamy too (sorry!)

I really appreciate you posting the pics. Does the tribord have a removable skeg to aid tracking through the water?


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

tugboat said:


> Does the tribord have *a removable skeg *to aid tracking through the water?


Do what now?....:nerd:

Graham :smile2:


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

GMJ said:


> Do what now?....:nerd:
> 
> Graham :smile2:


Now what you on about, young Graham? A skeg is a little fin like you see on a surfboard. Stops the kayak twisting left and right so much as you paddle.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

tugboat said:


> Now what you on about, young Graham? A skeg is a little fin like you see on a surfboard. Stops the kayak twisting left and right so much as you paddle.


Ah...got you...a little fin:smile2:

I'm not nautical like you but I do come from a long line of semen though...

Boom Tish
I'm here all week...

Graham :smile2:


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

A couple of points for info

I assume one does need some sort of seat to keep one's bum off what could be a very cold hull in a stream fed by snow-melt water.

I also assume none of them can be rolled upright in the event of a capsize - so are there quick-release straps or does one not strap in for safety?

Are spray covers available?

Are any approved for sea use? - the Tribord looks as though it would easily be rolled over in any slight beam sea, if one were stupid enough to get beam-on(nautical), because of the high CofG.

Geoff

P.S. Why do I always think that Brummie accents make people sound like numpties - even before they pass an oncoming vessel starboard-to-starboard:laugh:


----------



## PeteFarnell (Nov 20, 2013)

Many terms have been used over the years to describe the size of my ass but good and beamy is a first ! ;-)

The tribord has three small skegs that clip into mouldings on the underside (best done before you pump it up)

I don't think Decathalon havve made it to the south west Tuggers, but there's one in Gateshead Barry, and they're likely to have one on display that you can sit in. I overguestimated the price, a snip at £230

http://www.decathlon.co.uk/itiwit-inflatable-kayak-3-man-orange--id_8307032.html


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

" and it bent in the middle - very little rigidity no matter how hard you pumped it up."

I know (sadly) what you mean!


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

PeteFarnell said:


> Many terms have been used over the years to describe the size of my ass but good and beamy is a first ! ;-)
> 
> The tribord has three small skegs that clip into mouldings on the underside (best done before you pump it up)
> 
> ...


Thanks Pete.

I found that earlier but what I did notice in the reviews was there appears to be a few where the Skeg has fallen off and Decathlon have not been very helpful according to one review. Im sure yours is fine though and it looks ideal.

It also looks like Sevylor have replaced the Colorado with the Madison. There is a kit here. http://www.outdoorcampingdirect.uk/sevylor-madison-kit.html It must be quite new as I cannot find any reviews.

That includes the two oars which you want to watch out for if buying separate as they are at least £60 for two.



nicholsong said:


> A couple of points for info
> 
> I assume one does need some sort of seat to keep one's bum off what could be a very cold hull in a stream fed by snow-melt water.
> 
> ...


They have seats which you can move and adjust I believe.

As for rolling them upright if you capsize I would imagine thats quite easy, getting back in again is another thing.

I found that if I fell, jumped or was pushed out of the dinghy I couldnt get back in again. Probably not a problem if your a lightweight.

The answer to avoid certain death if your miles from the shore is to carry a lilo. Yes! You then climb onto the lilo and then into the dinghy!!  And people say Im stupid!


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

tugboat said:


> Hmm, the Paignton outfit that do the Gumotex kayaks say that these are not available to view anywhere before buying. Apparently they rely on a 30 day no quibble returns policy. Not sure I'd be happy to do that.


Totally agree Geoff.

If you did that you may as well buy direct from the manufacturer and cut out the dealer.

I wonder if the manufacturer knows they are operating this policy - and whether they wonder why the dealer is not selling many:frown2:

T'other Geoff

[Thinks - might have to change to 'Captain Geoffrey' to distinguish myself as a Gentleman Sailor from those that hire themselves out in the 'Merchant Marine'.

Or as 'Owner' - as I always describe myself when asked by Greek Port Police for a 'Crew list' - and add 'Just like Niarchos'. You can imagine the looks but nothing they can do.] [P.S. I have only done it since they dropped customs regs and such for EU citizens and registered vessels - now they are 'harbour masters' collecting port fees.]


----------



## PeteFarnell (Nov 20, 2013)

http://www.decathlon.co.uk/new-ck100-detachable-paddle-id_8336164.html

£50 for the paddles - that's probably where I got the £300 guestimate from. We also bought a couple of boyancy aids a while later - another £60.

I've not tried capsizing it yet, we've only paddled on the flat so far so I don't know how easy it will be to get back in. I'll try it when the weather is warmer!

It did feel very stable though, even in a slight swell on the sea. we could only just see over the top of the waves when we were in a trough, I don't think that counts as much of a swell.


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

That Decathlon is definitely the one for Barry, with a name like iTwit.>

If he can sit in one without bursting it, it should be OK for me. Needs to be claw-proof for Miss Ellie though. If anyone remembers the old heavy duty Lilos, that's the sort of fabric needed, really.

Last time I was at Go Outdoors in Plymouth, they had a Sevylor on display. I'll give a ring tomorrow a.m. and maybe take a trip down there.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

I would be very happy to have one made of the same neoprene(?) lay-up that Avon use in their inflatable dinghies - I have had an Avon Rover 2.8 for 25+ years and it has been hauled up shingle beaches and over some quite rough quay surfaces. All I have had to replace is one inflation valve.

Geoff


----------



## robbosps (Mar 10, 2014)

thanks for the inputs.

Ive been looking at something easy to store with my rigid surf kayak as the double man item is just a bit too big for my garage and annoyingly heavy to get on the MH roof. 

These seem good for gentle messing about on the beach and a lake with my boys. 

Now i wonder if its better value getting the Decathlon stuff when i arrive in France ?


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

barryd said:


> Ive been wanting one of these for a while as well but have no idea what to buy. Peribro, the Sevylor Coloroda you have, are the back rests pretty firm and is there plenty of leg room? With my Arthritic knees I think I would occasionally need to stretch them out and it looks a bit small to me.
> 
> The other thing that concerns me is that I am 16 and half stone and Mrs D is just 8 stone. Will we be sinking at one end? I also suspect Ill spend a lot of time out in it on my own so can you adjust the seats to be central?
> 
> ...


A few answers Barry:

The back rests are very firm - better than I have on the rigid kayaks we have. Also the seating position is far more comfortable. Leg room / stretch is 
Ok with two people rowing but if necessary you can simply swing a leg over the side and let the person in front (the lightest) carry on rowing - eventually Mrs P realises that I've stopped!

The weight limit is 31 stone combined so you have some headroom! With a very severe weight imbalance between back and front then you could always add a sack of potatoes to the front! The seats attach by velcro so if there's one of you then you simply position the seat in the middle of the kayak and there's also the ability to move them to sort out a weight imbalance at the back if you don't fancy the sack of potatoes! 16 1/2 stone should be fine although if you sit right at the back in waves then the result may be unpredictable!

You would have no problem attaching the bag to a scooter on the back of a van and you can also buy oars that can be "broken" in the middle to halve their length.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Thanks Peter. Useful stuff.

I would still rather have a look at a few but probably not possible up here. I wonder if they do shows like motorhome shows but just for Kayaks.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Just a couple of things to add to your shopping list Barry - partly serious and partly humorous....

Use an electric 12v pump to inflate - the effort with a footpump removes the desire to go out anyway....

Make sure that you have suitable buoyancy aids/lifejackets so that in the event of a capsize or swamping you will still say afloat the right way up

Make sure that you have a large repair kit - such boats often come with small kits but larger patches give greater security...

I am not suggesting that you would need the second or the third items, but if you do and don't have them available, who will drive the scooter / MH home.......?

Be VERY careful where you use it - lakes are safer than the open sea and the open sea with an offshore wind could mean an unexpected trip towards the United States, and do they have Leffie?

Dave


----------



## WildThingsKev (Dec 29, 2009)

There isn't a national canoe exhibition any longer but Mitch at AS Watersports puts on an excellent canoe & kayak show outside the shop at Exeter Quay twice a year, the next one is on May 14th: http://swcanoeshow.co.uk/

However, I seriously doubt they will have much in the way of inflatables but you could ask beforehand. Not many mainstream kayak shops bother with inflatables any more as they are flogged so cheap on ebay etc.

Kev


----------



## Gretchibald (Jul 22, 2011)

I know Barry you are primarily interested in an inflatable canoe but this is what we carry around with us - as well as the scooter. The advantages are that it folds in half and stores easily on the overhead bed. Will carry on your scooter when bagged. Can take a small engine ie no paddling, go further see more, less chance of being blown away across a big lake etc. Rigid wooden floor to carry stuff eg fishing equip. Light but tough and cheap.
Disadvantages- When two people in it there is not enough room to row it , each person paddles. It is difficult to make progress rowing or paddling as it drags in the water and has no keel so no straight tracking. This my daughter rowing in , you can see the green caravan step with the cushion on it, that's where I normally sit . ( that caravan step is so useful for many things). Think you would need a slightly bigger version for the two of you , just for the space as it is 'plated' to carry max 220 kilos. ---and as usual , I have a video, ha ha.


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

What about the sea eagle range of kayaks? Have had my eye on a sea eagle fastrack for some time now. Lot of Wonga, but I suppose you get what you pay for? Has anyone on the forum got one I wonder?
Steve


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

PeteFarnell said:


> We fancied an inflatable so bought a cheap Lidl one to try it out. It was difficult to steer and it bent in the middle - very little rigidity no matter how hard you pumped it up. What it did do was convince us that we liked canoeing.
> We then bought a better one from Decathalon, a Tribord, I think it cost about £300 which was similar to the Sevlor model they stock. It has a woven outer skin over the air bags. It seems much stiffer and handles well. We used it on an assortment of Italian lakes and the Adriatic to good effect last summer.
> There is a lot of adjustment fore and aft (thats a nautical term I believe....) in the positioning of the seats so you should be able to achieve some sort of balance Barry!
> The seats attach to the floor with velcro but also the backrest attaches to the sides with adjustable webbing so you can get as much tension as you like into the backrests. I was still comfortable after a couple of hours in it wheras half an hour in a kayak and I get backache.


Going back to your pictures, Pete, I see you have a couple of dogs with you. Do you consider the fabric durable for doggy passengers over time?

I was impressed this kayak has 3 skegs, excellent feature.

Presumably the seats can be reconfigured for single person use?

I'll try to find a Sevylor to plonk my butt into, but the Decathlon is looking favourite atm, if it is going to be durable.


----------



## PeteFarnell (Nov 20, 2013)

We've only had the canoe since last summer so can't really comment on durability with regards to the dogs but so far it doesn't look as though claws will be a problem. In the unlikely event of a puncture it's easy to take the air bags out of their cover so it should be possible to patch them.
There is a lot of adjustment on the Velcro that holds the seats down and the straps that support the backrest are quite long so plenty of adjustment there.
The skegs are quite small, only a couple of inches deep but seem to work OK - we didn't have a problem going in a straight line but we haven't tried it in windy conditions yet.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Gretchibald said:


> I know Barry you are primarily interested in an inflatable canoe but this is what we carry around with us - as well as the scooter. The advantages are that it folds in half and stores easily on the overhead bed. Will carry on your scooter when bagged. Can take a small engine ie no paddling, go further see more, less chance of being blown away across a big lake etc. Rigid wooden floor to carry stuff eg fishing equip. Light but tough and cheap.
> Disadvantages- When two people in it there is not enough room to row it , each person paddles. It is difficult to make progress rowing or paddling as it drags in the water and has no keel so no straight tracking. This my daughter rowing in , you can see the green caravan step with the cushion on it, that's where I normally sit . ( that caravan step is so useful for many things). Think you would need a slightly bigger version for the two of you , just for the space as it is 'plated' to carry max 220 kilos. ---and as usual , I have a video, ha ha.


When we first got the van I bought a Quicksilver 3.1 metre air deck boat, put folding wheels on it so I could launch it myself and a 8hp Yamaha outboard. 

I put the boat up in the Luton and the engine between the seats. It went like the clappers but the whole thing was way too awkward and heavy. Boat was about 35kg and so was the engine (if not more) so it got sold pretty quickly.

Ive had three of these now. The one before last is in a Skip in the Pyrenees. £50 off Amazon. Rowed it all over Europe but I struggled last year with the latest design. Seemed very awkward to row.










Dave, I do have an AA Electric Pump for the van. It looks like you can get a Boston valve adaptor for them.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Jobe-Compre...58895998&sr=8-1&keywords=boston+valve+adaptor

Although pumping the boat up is good exercise. Ive not worn a life jacket on a boat since I rowed the Caledonian Canal for Charity when I was 23. I took it off in the middle of Loch Ness as my arse was aching so much and in so much pain I sat on it. I figured if I fell in I was dead in 10 minutes anyway from the cold so far from shore, I may as well be comfy. Never worn one since.


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

Thanks for the further info. I've found a Sevylor Madison up in Exeter, so will go up and see that. Go Outdoors are quoting £399, but I can see it at £296 on the net and GO say they will price match. It all depends on the fabric, I think. I suppose you could put a towel down to give added protection on the bottom, but that wouldn't protect the side tubes.

The Madison only has the single skeg, against the 3 on the Decathlon, not sure if that matters for pottering. I won't be racing the Varsity lads.


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

Bazza, I have a Quiksilver 230 and a brand new 3.5hp engine, but there's no way I'd contemplate taking them in the van. Your post above just goes to reinforce my opinion that you're completely bonkers.

Poor old Hank sure has suffered some abuse over the years!


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

tugboat said:


> Thanks for the further info. I've found a Sevylor Madison up in Exeter, so will go up and see that. Go Outdoors are quoting £399, but I can see it at £296 on the net and GO say they will price match. It all depends on the fabric, I think. I suppose you could put a towel down to give added protection on the bottom, but that wouldn't protect the side tubes.
> 
> The Madison only has the single skeg, against the 3 on the Decathlon, not sure if that matters for pottering. I won't be racing the Varsity lads.


The oars can work out quite a bit as I dont think any are included in the standard price. There is a Madison kit with the oars included here Tuggers. http://www.outdoorcampingdirect.uk/sevylor-madison-kit.html

Dunno if you need two oars but I would get two. You could use it as a pulling technique. "Do you want to come out in my boat?". Then put her (or him  ) in the front and sit back and get rowed about.


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

Better price here

http://www.grasshopperleisure.co.uk...KRnIGn6W1QPT0LELXtinwCgXTngoKZImMjRoCbnzw_wcB


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

tugboat said:


> Better price here
> 
> http://www.grasshopperleisure.co.uk...KRnIGn6W1QPT0LELXtinwCgXTngoKZImMjRoCbnzw_wcB


Bargain. Good find.


----------



## PeteFarnell (Nov 20, 2013)

When we bought ours they had the Sevylor and the Tribord side by side, they looked identical in terms of build quality. 
We went for the Tribord because it was orange (in my defence, I was being supervised when we made the purchase)


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

PeteFarnell said:


> When we bought ours they had the Sevylor and the Tribord side by side, they looked identical in terms of build quality.
> We went for the Tribord because it was orange *(in my defence, I was being supervised when we made the purchase)*


Has the Order under the Mental Health Act been rescinded then?

Or was it more restrictive - i.e. under the Marriage Act?:laugh:

Fortunately neither Tugboat nor I are subject to either - at present.:wink2::laugh:


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

Well, folks, I bought a Sevylor Madison kit today at Go Outdoors, £270 beer tokens, which was a lot cheaper than expected. They verified the £300 deal I found online and took off another 10%, so that's a winner in my view. 

I took it out of the box instore and unfolded it and it appears pretty heavy duty material, but only just got home with it. Hopefully pump'erup later.

If you want one at that price, just take along a printout of the deal from Grasshopper as above.

So, Tuggers has gone turquoise. How will I ever face my relatives again. Oh, the shame of it.:hathat8:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Have you blown up the "Turquoise Titilator" yet? We need results and photos. Im still working on Mrs D convincing her that getting one is essential. I bought her a new hoover last week so I reckon that its only fair. 

I think we need to meet up and have a race. Ullswater!! Howtown to Norfolk island and back, last one back (assuming we get back) buys the beers. (Thats about 10 miles).


----------



## PeteFarnell (Nov 20, 2013)

nicholsong said:


> Has the Order under the Mental Health Act been rescinded then?
> 
> Or was it more restrictive - i.e. under the Marriage Act?:laugh:
> 
> Fortunately neither Tugboat nor I are subject to either - at present.:wink2::laugh:


It was the more restrictive one :grin2:


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

barryd said:


> Have you blown up the "Turquoise Titilator" yet? We need results and photos. Im still working on Mrs D convincing her that getting one is essential. I bought her a new hoover last week so I reckon that its only fair.
> 
> I think we need to meet up and have a race. Ullswater!! Howtown to Norfolk island and back, last one back (assuming we get back) buys the beers. (Thats about 10 miles).


I'm just charging up a spare bike battery so I can use the leccy dinghy pump. It's a beast so I'll have to be careful I don't literally blow the kayak up!:knob:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

tugboat said:


> I'm just charging up a spare bike battery so I can use the leccy dinghy pump. It's a beast so I'll have to be careful I don't literally blow the kayak up!:knob:


You flipping lazy sod!! I thought you were trying to lose weight. Get the foot pump out and blow the flaming thing up with that. It will be like a mini workout. What are you going to do when you launch it, fit an outboard or recruit some idiot to paddle it for you while you sit at the back with a G&T? Actually thats not a bad idea. hmm.

My nearest store that has one is Penrith. Stockton were pretty clueless but the guy at Penrith was super helpful although there was some debate over the discount that could be applied. I told him what you got and he said you were lucky to get the 10% as well as the price match but at the end of the conversation I think I was offered the same deal. 

I just have to persuade Mrs D to go over there and get one now which might be swung by a trip to Grahams and Sons deli, Cranstons and Boothes where I Can stock up on cheese so its a win win.

I might just wait until you launch yours though first and see if it sinks with you in it. Let us know just before you launch it and if we never hear from you again I wont bother. Ta.


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

If you can get the deal, go for it. I'll hopefully inflate mine this evening and report back.


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

I've just pumped it up with the leccy pump. If I'd done it all with the foot pump, I'd be dead now!

The boat seems very good quality on the outside, very nice thick fabric, good stitching, the valves don't leak. Spray cover at the ends. Fabric flaps over the valves, good velcro fastenings.

Obviously I can't see the air bladders without unzipping the outer covers, but overall I'm pretty impressed. I haven't figured out how to use the included pressure gauge, will have to look on the net for that.

If you can talk MrsD into into, Bazza, I should go for it. i'm off to Dartmouth in mine tomorrow!

Edit. Figured out the pressure gauge now. Easy when you know how. I wuz confused by so many connectors.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

We need photos of you sat in it!! Have you sat in it yet? Does your arse fit or what?


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

I fit, Ellie fits. No selfie stick so you'll have to take my word for it.

Yellow paddles too, so you'll need sunglasses even on a dull day. It's a colourful experience, believe me.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

We look forward to the launch report. Have you made a will?


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

Forgot to say..........one of those big dual action hand pumps is a must. Apparently it takes 50 odd strokes of one of those per side chamber. you'll be there all day with a foot pump as you get so little volume per stroke.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I have a hand pump Tuggers from the Dinghy. Did you just use a standard car pump with a Boston Adaptor? I have a fairly powerful one for the van so was just going to get an adaptor. Mind you they say you should be able to pump it up in less than ten minutes with the foot pump so I think your just chickening out. 

Might be a bit choppy out at Dartmouth tomorrow by the way. Mwhahhahha!  You have to go now, we are all placing bets on you ending up in Cherbourg looking forward to it.


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

With the kayak you get a small bellows type foot pump. You deffo need something that gives more volume per stroke. Also the tall hand pump allows you to use your whole body to supply the effort rather than one leg. My legs are knackered anyway, so I'll be using the electric pump. 

If you think there may be times when it needs inflating away from the van, I'll get a hand pump too. They're pretty cheap, but it's all bulky stuff to find room for in the van.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

tugboat said:


> With the kayak you get a small bellows type foot pump. You deffo need something that gives more volume per stroke. Also the tall hand pump allows you to use your whole body to supply the effort rather than one leg. My legs are knackered anyway, so I'll be using the electric pump.
> 
> If you think there may be times when it needs inflating away from the van, I'll get a hand pump too. They're pretty cheap, but it's all bulky stuff to find room for in the van.


I have a couple of these. http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/like/351655417545?limghlpsr=true&hlpv=2&ops=true&viphx=1&hlpht=true&lpid=122&chn=ps&googleloc=9046295&poi=&campaignid=207297426&device=c&adgroupid=13585920426&rlsatarget=aud-133395220866%3Apla-146652028146&adtype=pla&crdt=0&ff3=1&ff11=ICEP3.0.0-L&ff12=67&ff13=80&ff14=122&ff19=0&ul_noapp=true

Blows the dinghy up in about 10-15 minutes. I agree about not wanting to use a foot pump. That hand pump fits under the seat of the bike or in the top box (just).

One thing that I pondered today. What about security? Generally if Im parked up for a few days on an Aire next to water I often leave the Dinghy blown up and propped to the side of the van and tied to the mirrors. Its only worth £50 but a Kayak worth £300 might be more nick-able. Is there anyway of securing it? PIA deflating it all the time.


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

I think I'd probably go for the Sevylor pump so's to be sure it would produce the necessary recommended pressure. As for security, not sure.

I'll have another look, but I think there is a drain hole with a bung. It might be possible to pass a cable padlock thingy through that and fasten it to MrsD.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

tugboat said:


> With the kayak you get a small bellows type foot pump. You deffo need something that gives more volume per stroke. Also the tall hand pump allows you to use your whole body to supply the effort rather than one leg. My legs are knackered anyway, so I'll be using the electric pump.
> 
> If you think there may be times when it needs inflating away from the van, I'll get a hand pump too. They're pretty cheap, but it's all bulky stuff to find room for in the van.


The footpumps that Avon (did) supply with their dinghies have capacity such that i can pump up my 2,8m dinghy with 30 stokes for one side and 35 for the other side, which also links to the bow section.

It may not be adaptable to other inflatables because the tube into the inflation valve of the dinghy is approx 1/2" diameter.

Geoff


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

I bought a double action hand pump from Argos I think and it's always made the job quite easy. One mistake I've made a few times is forgetting to attach the skeg before pumping it up. Big mistake - you have to deflate it and start again!

As for security I use a bike security cable through one of the carrying handles on the kayak which I attach then attach through one of the van wheels.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

nicholsong said:


> The footpumps that Avon (did) supply with their dinghies have capacity such that *i can pump up my 2,8m dinghy with 30 stokes for one side and 35* for the other side, which also links to the bow section.
> 
> It may not be adaptable to other inflatables because the tube into the inflation valve of the dinghy is approx 1/2" diameter.
> 
> Geoff


Thats pretty impressive. That hand pump I linked to takes about 100 for the bottom of the dinghy, 120 for the inner section and about 200 for the outer. Ive counted them.

Good tip about the Skeg Peribro.

I dont see why you couldnt use a normal electric car pump though Tuggers, didnt you just do that yesterday? Although I suspect it might take a while. Ive not seen the Sevylor electric pumps advertised anywhere.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

tugboat said:


> I think I'd probably go for the Sevylor pump so's to be sure it would produce the necessary recommended pressure. As for security, not sure.
> 
> I'll have another look, but I think there is a drain hole with a bung. It might be possible to pass a cable padlock thingy through that and fasten it to MrsD.


Given your recent prowess in fitting air suspension why not use the tee off valve you inserted for the blow up dolls to inflate it. No don't thank me :grin2::grin2:


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

For goodness sake, Barry, do keep up!

I have an LVM electric dinghy pump which is proper fast and sounds like a B-52 at take-off power. If you read my previous post, which was directed at you, I was asking if it was likely to need to pump up the boat away from the van, in which case a manual pump would be needed.

My legs aren't up to using the piddly footpump for 2 hours, so a hand pump would be better.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

tugboat said:


> For goodness sake, Barry, do keep up!
> 
> I have an LVM electric dinghy pump which is proper fast and sounds like a B-52 at take-off power. If you read my previous post, which was directed at you, I was asking if it was likely to need to pump up the boat away from the van, in which case a manual pump would be needed.
> 
> My legs aren't up to using the piddly footpump for 2 hours, so a hand pump would be better.


You can use that hand pump I posted like a Bull Worker across your chest. Just think what it will do for firming up your Moobs. You might end up needing a bigger bra though.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

barryd said:


> Thats pretty impressive. That hand pump I linked to takes about 100 for the bottom of the dinghy, 120 for the inner section and about 200 for the outer. Ive counted them.


Well Avon are the RR of inflatable dinghies IMO - pity they do not make kayaks as they would be my first port of call. But they would not be cheap - my Rover 2.8 was about £600 quid in 1987, but it is still going strong after nearly 30 years so £20+ p.a. is not bad. And so is the pump.:laugh:


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

I can confirm there is a drain plug in the rear of the floor that you could pass a cable lock through.

I didn't suggest using the lifting handles as they are part webbing and easily cut.


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

tugboat said:


> I can confirm there is a drain plug in the rear of the floor that you could pass a cable lock through.
> 
> I didn't suggest using the lifting handles as they are part webbing and easily cut.


Agreed although I take the view that if someone is determined enough to steal a kayak then a cable lock wherever located probably isn't going to stop them. Mine is in the bag so I haven't looked but can the drain plug be opened when the kayak is inflated? Also does it go right through? On mine I thought it was just to drain the air chambers but I may be wrong.


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

It's a water drain, so it goes through the single skin of the bottom. You just unscrew the valves to deflate the air chambers.

Sorry, don't mean to sound like an ex-spurt, I only got the thing yesterday!


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Drain plugs are there for two reasons

If one 'ships water' (nautical term:wink2 then

A) the vessel is heavy to lift

and 

B) the weight of the water when lifting puts an undue strain on the seams, which are designed for water pressure from outside not inside.

One should haul the vessel onto a beach or landing stage and drain before carrying.or deflating.

Captain (Dinghies) Geoff


----------



## PeteFarnell (Nov 20, 2013)

I don't have a problem leaving the canoe outside the motorhome, the head of security looks after it...


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I'm sure most of the places we stay in the likes of France it will be safe to leave outside but Im not sure I would in the uk, especially the Lake District. It would be gone in the morning.

As for draining can't you just turn it upside down?


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Has anyone looked at or got any knowledge or experience of the Savylor K2 which looks more like a conventional rigid kayak, including the ability to fit one or two spray covers.

Decathlon have it here

http://www.decathlon.co.uk/pointer-k2-inflatable-kayak-2-man-id_8307036.html

At £400.

Answers appreciated.

Geoff


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Haven't tried it Geoff, but the concept of the design looks good, the addition of the ABS at the ends will give increased rigidity and will give it better "cutting through" of waves etc. The Sevylor fabric is good quality and widely regarded as tough against abrasion.

It looks good, but I have to say it is a (large) number of years since I taught canoeing and that was mainly white water plus some sea canoeing......

Dave


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Penquin said:


> Haven't tried it Geoff, but the concept of the design looks good, the addition of the ABS at the ends will give increased rigidity and will give it better "cutting through" of waves etc. The Sevylor fabric is good quality and widely regarded as tough against abrasion.
> 
> It looks good, but I have to say it is a (large) number of years since I taught canoeing and that was mainly white water plus some sea canoeing......
> 
> Dave


Dave

Thanks for your input.

Obviously the beam is less than the models discussed so far. I have no experience of kayaks but am aware of keeping ones weight amidships in a dinghy. For me the advantage of that K2 model would be that in coastal waters one would have more control keeping 'head-to-sea' and with spray covers fitted would avoid shipping water with the inevitable stability/draught problems.

It also looks to me, as a sailor/dinghy owner that it would be more controlable longitudanally and therefore more seaworhty and less prone to wind problems.

Do you think that for a 'novice' kayaker the narrower beam is OK if one confines oneself to calm waters in the early trips?

Your (or others' ) further comments would be helpful.

Also are there any forums specifically for inflatable kayaks?

Geoff


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Looks a good bit of kit that Geoff. The only thing I would be concerned about is it also looks like it would be easier to tip over. Not much storage by the looks of it either as I assume you will want to fit in your Harrods Hamper and crockery as well as a few bottles of Bolly.  (mind where you put the corkscrew)

On a serious note when you hire a Kayak they usually give you a waterproof barrel to put in your stuff like cameras etc. Like these. http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Wide-mout...hash=item3a95f2bfc9:m:mZGkZvEXK10ve8xqt6M6aiw

Anyone use something similar?

I still havent got mine.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

barryd said:


> On a serious note when you hire a Kayak they usually give you a waterproof barrel to put in your stuff like cameras etc. Like these. http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Wide-mout...hash=item3a95f2bfc9:m:mZGkZvEXK10ve8xqt6M6aiw
> 
> Anyone use something similar?
> 
> I still havent got mine.


Yes Barry, we used to have very similar for emergency kit when diving, ours were empty Pains-Wessex Flare boxes;










They worked well, the key features being the "O" ring seal in the lid (screw on) and the handle which allowed us to secure them in the boat in case of capsize..... (teaching capsize drill was always brilliant fun).

Agree they are useful, we used to have a portable Marine VHF set in there "just in case" and used it several times, one of which was VERY serious......

Of course, there is room in there for a corkscrew _but as Geoff points out below, that is not needed for Bollinger_, as well as sarnies, you don't need glasses unless your vision is bad.... in a 2 seat canoe you are probably either alone or with a GREAT friend so swigging from the bottle works well (no backwashing though.....).

Dave


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Penquin said:


> Of course, there is room in there for the corkscrew
> 
> Dave


Dave

I fear you fell for Barry's trap - he was referring to bottles of 'Bolly' (Bollinger?) - no corkscrew required:wink2::laugh:

Unless he was being an f*ckwit - which is possible, but I doubt whether he would own up to it:surprise::laugh:

Geoff


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

I would definitely fall into such a trap - not a drink we often consume...... besides the corkscrew has the other end for his normal tipple Leiffe.....

unless they are twist off tops too?

mind you the twist off tops on our most frequent "beer" often defeat me and require a bottle opener to ensure they part company with the bottle.....

Dave


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Penquin said:


> I would definitely fall into such a trap -* not a drink we often consume..*.... besides the corkscrew has the other end for his normal tipple Leiffe.....
> 
> Dave


Neither do I Dave - I would rather spend the same money on a good Chablis.

For those of the famly here that do like it we can buy a reasonable Spanish Cava (Freixnet) for about £4-5 and they quite like it as a Champagne Cocktail or Mimosa/Buck's Fizz.

Geoff


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

nicholsong said:


> Dave
> 
> I fear you fell for Barry's trap - he was referring to bottles of 'Bolly' (Bollinger?) - no corkscrew required:wink2::laugh:
> 
> ...


No, the corkscrew was for the Chablis and of course the desert wine!


----------



## camoyboy (May 9, 2005)

barryd said:


> On a serious note when you hire a Kayak they usually give you a waterproof barrel to put in your stuff like cameras etc. Like these. http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Wide-mout...hash=item3a95f2bfc9:m:mZGkZvEXK10ve8xqt6M6aiw
> 
> Anyone use something similar?
> 
> I still havent got mine.


We use one of these, much easier to store when empty, and fits in the canoe better too. If you take less stuff then you can roll it up smaller as well.

http://www.over-board.co.uk/waterproof-dry-tube-bag-30-litres.html

Colin


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

barryd said:


> No, the corkscrew was for the Chablis and of course the desert wine!


What a sleazy IT cunsultant cop out; no Chablis mentioned before I raised the ante.

As for desert (sic) wine, what is that made from - dried dates? You have probably had a few of those in Darlo.

Anyway we did bring back some Dessert wine, as in 'Have some Madeira M'dear' - but that was for Mother.

Now back to Kayaks........


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

Typical! You start a thread on some new scintillating subject that has most of the forum agog with interest and on the edge of their seats with anticipation, and some degenerate foreign-living Facter comes along and turns it into a discussion about booze.

By 'eck, that Captain Over has some explainin' to do!


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Even the very serious EU in out thread has degenerated to discussing cheese and booze.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

tugboat said:


> Typical! You start a thread on some new scintillating subject that has most of the forum agog with interest and on the edge of their seats with anticipation, and some degenerate foreign-living Facter comes along and turns it into a discussion about booze. !


The only interest that you have EVER had in inflatable kayaks is how quickly they could/would move out of your way when you were trying to mount one on the sharp end like the bird on the Rollers......

Besides which foreign living facter are you trying to have a go at? Me? Geoff or Barry as he spends more time out of the UK than in nowadays - mainly because he is trying to get the damage repaired that happens since he left Britain's sheltered shores.....

Come on Tuggers, come clean, how many inflatable kayaks aka paint scrapers, have you run over in your illustrious career? (or should that be careering around the Bay?)

Dave

PS I am qualified to do LOTS of things in boats, but this is not the time or the place to discuss such things as we do not want to cause offence....


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

I am shocked and horrified at the nasturtiums you cast upon my immaculate reputation, young Dave. My intentions towards inflatable kayaks have always been honourable. I don't think you'll find a trace of my anti-fouling on a single one.:bootyshake:


P.S. You're all as bad as one anuvver.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

tugboat said:


> Typical! You start a thread on some new scintillating subject that has most of the forum agog with interest and on the edge of their seats with anticipation, and some degenerate foreign-living Facter comes along and turns it into a discussion about booze.
> 
> By 'eck, that Captain Over has some explainin' to do!


T'were not me that introduced the 'Bolly' word - t'were T'IT Man.:wink2::laugh:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

nicholsong said:


> T'were not me that introduced the 'Bolly' word - t'were T'IT Man.:wink2::laugh:


I had a Bolly Brunch today. 

Felt sick all afternoon though.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I got my Sevylor Maddison Kayak at the weekend. Got the same deal as Tuggers but did all mine over the phone and had it delivered to Go Outdoors, Penrith. I think they were £400 retail but as Tuggers found one online for £300 you get a price match and on top of that 10% discount for getting a discount card (Which was a fiver). We also got two folding camping chairs which with the discount card were a fiver each. 

Its been sat in its box in the front living room ever since. So this afternoon I thought I would blow it up and have a paddle around the living room. My first opinions are that it looks pretty well built. I doubt it will be Barry proof but I could puncture a Chiefton tank to be fair. Instructions are a bit naff and small print and despite Tuggers advice I havent yet used the inline gauge which has a prong on it to stick into the valve. I figured it out but by that time I had pumped it half way up so just carried on pumping until it looked about right.

When Mrs D first saw it before I pumped it up she reckoned it was way to big but when she sat in it she complained you couldnt stretch your legs out at the front.  Seats seem pretty comfy and certainly more comfy than the GRP solid ones you hire.

What I was amazed by was how easy it was to pump up. Tuggers complained that the foot pump was rubbish and blew his up with and industrial compressor (I think its still floating above Totnes by all accounts) and my hand / foot pump off the dinghy didnt fit but it went up pretty easy with the foot pump but of course not using the gauge I maybe didnt have it fully inflated so the jury is still out.

All I need now is a decent day to go and try it out. I have a feeling it will be a solo voyage.  

Watch this space.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Oh S**t 

You are going to drown
You never warned me

So now we're off

And when you drown or eaten by sharks

And Albert is with you

Where am I going to get my fish and chips
I can't drive the van

Never should agreed to this trip

Sandra


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Just thought I would update this thread.

I have been out on another solo voyage today over on Lake Ullswater. This is the third outing on the Sevylor Madison that both Tuggers and I purchased recently.

I am really pleased with it. Today was the first time following the meet at Ullswater the other week that I blew it up and launched it on my own. Everything went perfectly. The foot pump is more than adequate and the pressure gauge works well.

Today I launched from the bottom end of the lake at Glenridding which is ideal as you can park very near to the waters edge while Mrs D went off up the fells.

I was fighting fit this morning unlike last time where I had a bit of a hangover so I found it a lot easier and actually got a good turn of speed. I still think my positioning in the boat is too far forward solo but according to the instructions this is where I should be sat. I rowed around all 4 islands at the bottom end of the lake and came ashore on the largest (Norfolk Island) where we once camped as youngsters. I just measured my tracks using Autoroute and reckon I did about 5 miles this morning in about an hour and a half.

You do get very wet though although I think I had the little rubber stoppers on the oars too far down to stop the water coming down the oars back into the boat. After I adjusted them it was better.

Ullswater never disappoints me. It is just stunning. Of course I stocked up on Cheese at Booths in Penrith on the way home. 

Next week I will be going out to sea in it. (no really  ). Going to have a go at Saltburn where hopefully the surf will be up and I can see what it handles like in a few waves. 

Few piccies and a little video.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Hey good on you my toyboy

Congratulations Michelle , once upon a time I'd have gone up the fells too

Sandra


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Barry 

You stocked up on a Brie, which Aldi stocks at half the price

I bought Arran cheese a chedder type

Bought bought a 30 month matured cheddar at Aldi, half the price

Still I supported the Arran community 

In more ways than one given the price of goods 

Still I accept that everything has to be shipped in

The hand raised pork pies were ok

I ateTuggys , I forgot to give it to him before we left

Serves him right , he doubted I'd bought him one 

Big mistake 
The next time I buy him one, I'll eat that too

And I don't normally eat pork pies 

Never cross a woman with aspersions 

Sandra


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

aldra said:


> Never cross a woman with aspersions
> 
> Sandra












Where do you fit these in with the H from H ?

Dave :surprise:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Aldi cheese? 

I cant find that Brie de Meaux you got from there Sandra on their website. It was ok but not a patch on the stuff from Booths.

I dont even know where my nearest Aldi is. Probably a 40 mile round trip. There is only one place to buy cheese round here and thats Lewis and Coopers in Northallerton. I reckon their cheese department is the best in the north. Not over priced like a lot of these deli specialist shops either. Anyway WTF has this got to do with Kayaking?

I need to ask a technical question for those of you who have Kayaks.

If I go to sea in it and there is a big surf do I take the bung out to allow it to drain while paddling through the waves? This is what the guide suggests for white water. Also in surf am I better leaving the Skeg off for faster turns etc?

I reckon I might have to dig out my wet suit if the mice havent eaten it and presuming I can still get into it. Not worn it for about 18 years.


----------



## WildThingsKev (Dec 29, 2009)

Definitely remove the scupper plug; but if a wave does break into the kayak (highly likely!) you won't be going anywhere for a minute or two until it drains anyway.

As for the skeg; well if you want to drive off the bottom turn and pop a few aerials then I'd leave the skeg in, but if you just want to spin a 360 or ride backwards take it out.

Kev

ps don't forget to post some pictures..... "wipe-out" ha-ha!


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Thanks Kev. Im not sure I am ready for Aerials but will give it a go. What can possibly go wrong?


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Just about everything

But who am I to say so??

Sandra


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

This is a question for Kev really or anyone else that has experience of these boats. If you look at the second photo and the start of the freeze framed video do you think I am sat too far forward in that boat. It paddles ok and feels ok but where it tells you to position the seat for solo use seems way too far forward to me. Ive actually even positioned it a bit further back than the marker as well.

For sea use into waves would it be better a bit further back? Whats the general effect on handling??


----------



## WildThingsKev (Dec 29, 2009)

Yes, you do look a bit too far forward but it does seem to be paddling ok, probably because there is a lot of volume at the ends which will prevent the fore/aft trim changing much. In theory being trimmed by the bow will make it harder to keep on course but will be (very) slightly faster. However for surfing you definitely need to sit at least a foot further back, you need to have the bow up in the air a bit, both to paddle over waves and to avoid "pearling" on take off. Just check the instructions because on some double inflatables the front seat is reversed for solo paddling. Not sure if you have a skeg slot each end?

Have fun, it was flat down here this weekend and the surf kayak coaching course was postponed a few weeks. Might be a few places left if you fancy a weekend in Cornwall, doubt if anyone else would turn up with an inflatable though!

Kev


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

barryd said:


> Aldi cheese?
> 
> I need to ask a technical question for those of you who have Kayaks.
> 
> ...


Ha Ha Ha Ha!>
Good luck with that Barry!:happy1:
Think you should video you trying to get init!:surprise:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I think Barry should video his whole life, such are his antics.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

I'm not sure more video "nasties" are needed though......

Knowing his style of working, if he goes surf canoeing he will end up needing the RNLI to bring him back......

Dave


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

WildThingsKev said:


> Yes, you do look a bit too far forward but it does seem to be paddling ok, probably because there is a lot of volume at the ends which will prevent the fore/aft trim changing much. In theory being trimmed by the bow will make it harder to keep on course but will be (very) slightly faster. However for surfing you definitely need to sit at least a foot further back, you need to have the bow up in the air a bit, both to paddle over waves and to avoid "pearling" on take off. Just check the instructions because on some double inflatables the front seat is reversed for solo paddling. Not sure if you have a skeg slot each end?
> 
> Have fun, it was flat down here this weekend and the surf kayak coaching course was postponed a few weeks. Might be a few places left if you fancy a weekend in Cornwall, doubt if anyone else would turn up with an inflatable though!
> 
> Kev


Thanks Kev for that pro advice. I think there is just a skeg slot at one end. The seats look identical to me but I can position them where ever I want. I figured for surfing I would want them further back. what you have said confirms that.

Surf Kayaking course eh? Sounds good but I will just do what I did the first time I went surfing on a board and just pretend like I know what I am doing and have a go. I was hoping to get over to the coast this week but its looking difficult at the moment. Ive been watching some Kayak surfing videos and I would say there is a pretty good chance of a disaster.  Will try and tape it then.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Definately a good chance of disaster 

Shadow has his paws over his eyes
He knows a disaster when he sees one coming

Sandra


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

pippin said:


> " and it bent in the middle - very little rigidity no matter how hard you pumped it up."
> 
> I know (sadly) what you mean!


It's an age thing

And prostate cancer doesn't help

Still it remains a little thing in the scheme off things

Aldra


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

Iv been watching this thread with interest as I would like to have a kayak and think the one Tuggs and Barry have bought would be ideal.:grin2:
Just don't know if we would get the use out of it as we don't get enough
time touring as we are still working!:frown2:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

jo662 said:


> Iv been watching this thread with interest as I would like to have a kayak and think the one Tuggs and Barry have bought would be ideal.:grin2:
> Just don't know if we would get the use out of it as we don't get enough
> time touring as we are still working!:frown2:


Well we are not doing much touring at the moment but its given me a reason to do something different on quiet days or weekends as I can just chuck it in the car and head off for a day somewhere. Fortunately we are only 45 minutes from the Lake District and about the same to the coast. Not sure what the waterways are like where you are.

What I was amazed to find out is that although we have loads of reservoirs up here in Teesdale in stunning surroundings you cant Kayak on any of them. 

There are a few rivers and parts of the Tees have some proper white water stuff but despite Sevylor saying you can use this boat on white water I reckon I would soon wreck it not to mention that I dont have a clue what I am doing.  There is the River Ouse though which I think you need a licence for and also over in Middlesbrough we have the man made Tees Barrage course. I reckon I could go down that. Looks easy. 






So it doesnt have to be a motorhome thing. I doubt I will get Michelle in it though until the temp exceeds 25c. Not common around here.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Not very good at it is he/she > >


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

They dont allow inflatables on there by the sound of it. Well I would only show em up.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Ok so I dug my wetsuit out of Room 101 (the garage) its been up on in the dark on a top shelf for 16 years since we moved in along with the abandoned windsurfer and other toys. 

It was quite a good one. A Gul something or other. I am amazed, its in pretty good sound condition. However Im not in quite as good condition but I did manage to get it on. Just. I kind of had to be shoe horned into it and resembled what I can only describe as a blue and black maggot.  I cannot really breath in it though which might be an issue in icy cold water. Ive been trying to stretch it a bit as loosing two stone before the weekend is probably unlikely so if anyone has any tips on how to stretch a wet suit then Im all ears.

I did hear that once they are wet they expand a bit so I might jump in the swimming pool at the gym in it tomorrow. I need to pick a day when all the sun drenched surfer dudes are not hanging round at the beach though as they are going to pi$$ themselves.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

barryd said:


> Ok so I dug my wetsuit out of Room 101 (the garage) its been up on in the dark on a top shelf for 16 years since we moved in along with the abandoned windsurfer and other toys.
> 
> It was quite a good one. A Gul something or other. I am amazed, its in pretty good sound condition. However Im not in quite as good condition but I did manage to get it on. Just. I kind of had to be shoe horned into it and resembled what I can only describe as a blue and black maggot.  I cannot really breath in it though which might be an issue in icy cold water. Ive been trying to stretch it a bit as loosing two stone before the weekend is probably unlikely so if anyone has any tips on how to stretch a wet suit then Im all ears.
> 
> I did hear that once they are wet they expand a bit so I might jump in the swimming pool at the gym in it tomorrow. I need to pick a day when all the sun drenched surfer dudes are not hanging round at the beach though as they are going to pi$$ themselves.


Sounds like you're doing a pretty good job of stretching it yourself.

You really do need to get yourself a selfie stick mate, it can't be worse than we're all imagining you look like, and you don't seem to mind the blaze  of publicity, well the glimmer anyway


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Done the Barrage quite a few times white water rafting, also the one down on the Trent.. Every one in the depths of winter with snow on the ground!, the last one on the Trent I was chucked out when we hit a stopper, I was going feet first down the course with the safety staff chucking me the safety line to pull me in but it was that icy under foot they were sliding into the cut with me.. To swim in a dry suit without fins is rubbish so I ended up feet first going down the middle of the Trent, it took me ages to get to the bank to get out..

The Tee's barrage is better as there is a big iron grill at the end of the course, you stop at this and pull yourself along to get out, a lot more civilised..

ray.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Sounds horrific 

Sandra


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Sounds like you're doing a pretty good job of stretching it yourself.
> 
> You really do need to get yourself a selfie stick mate, it can't be worse than we're all imagining you look like, and you don't seem to mind the blaze  of publicity, well the glimmer anyway


Yeah but I can always lose weight, you'll always be an ugly fecker!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

barryd said:


> Yeah but I can always lose weight, you'll always be an ugly fecker!


Aunt >


----------



## WildThingsKev (Dec 29, 2009)

You need to take a gallon of hot water and a bucket, rinse the wetsuit in it and you will have a nice warm flexible wetsuit to lithely slip into.

Old winter surfing trick for really cold days, you will of course look a complete wimp doing it in May!

Kev


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

WildThingsKev said:


> You need to take a gallon of hot water and a bucket, rinse the wetsuit in it and you will have a nice warm flexible wetsuit to lithely slip into.
> 
> Old winter surfing trick for really cold days, you will of course look a complete wimp doing it in May!
> 
> Kev


12c max for the North East coast on Thursday.  Ill have to do it now as Ive built it up too much.


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

Oh jeez, the thought of Bazza in an overstretched wet suit, is going to require serious quantities of mind bleach. I reckon he'll just get a larger one (probably secondhand) rather than give up the pies.


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

WildThingsKev said:


> You need to take a gallon of hot water and a bucket, rinse the wetsuit in it and you will have a nice warm flexible wetsuit to lithely slip into.
> 
> Old winter surfing trick for really cold days, you will of course look a complete wimp doing it in May!
> 
> Kev


We just peed in ours. Saved it up till we got cold diving!....

Ray.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Well I tried to time it to when the pool was deserted to give the wet suit an airing. Not a soul around until I prized myself into it and everyone appeared as if by magic killing themselves laughing. I think Mrs D tipped them off. 

It stretched a bit and I could swim about so all being well when it all goes wrong tomorrow I should be able to tread water until the RNLI turn up.


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

barryd said:


> Well I tried to time it to when the pool was deserted to give the wet suit an airing. Not a soul around until I prized myself into it and everyone appeared as if by magic killing themselves laughing. I think Mrs D tipped them off.
> 
> It stretched a bit and I could swim about so all being well when it all goes wrong tomorrow I should be able to tread water until the RNLI turn up.


Hopefully the RNLI will get there before a Japanese whaling ship!>


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

jo662 said:


> Hopefully the RNLI will get there before a Japanese whaling ship!>


Your really asking for it now. Dish, cold, revenge, best served is a.


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

Don't worry Tuggers,you haven't got anything to worry about.
Barry still hasn't got the hang of it!!>


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

barryd said:


> Your really asking for it now. Dish, cold, revenge, best served is a.


Oh no, he's gone all Yoda-ish now, and May the fourth is well past.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Going to have to bin it today. The big adventure is off. I can hardly walk this morning after doing three jobs yesterday.  The mind is willing but my knees and back have given up. Bugger. I was really looking forward to it. Dont think its wise heading off into the North Sea on my own crippled. May as well take up tiddlywinks.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

barryd said:


> Going to have to bin it today. The big adventure is off. I can hardly walk this morning after doing three jobs yesterday.  The mind is willing but my knees and back have given up. Bugger. I was really looking forward to it. Dont think its wise heading off into the North Sea on my own crippled. May as well take up tiddlywinks.


Whilst I sympathise with you in pain Barry, I think you must be doing this IT thing all wrong if it's hurting you so much.:frown2:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Whilst I sympathise with you in pain Barry, I think you must be doing this IT thing all wrong if it's hurting you so much.:frown2:


I think a lot of people think you just sit on your arse and press buttons all day long. Some days I do if I am working remotely from home but out in the field its a different story. Yesterday I was up and down from one desk to the next, climbing up into network cabinets up on walls, under desks, back and forwards from one office to the next, then onto another job and then finally lugging a fecking great printer out of the car, up a flight of stairs and installing that finishing around 7pm. 

Shouldnt be a problem if you dont have advanced Arthritis in both knees and decaying facet joints in your back which I have.  Im fooked today.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

barryd said:


> I think a lot of people think you just sit on your arse and press buttons all day long. Some days I do if I am working remotely from home but out in the field its a different story. Yesterday I was up and down from one desk to the next, climbing up into network cabinets up on walls, under desks, back and forwards from one office to the next, then onto another job and then finally lugging a fecking great printer out of the car, up a flight of stairs and installing that finishing around 7pm.
> 
> Shouldnt be a problem if you dont have advanced Arthritis in both knees and decaying facet joints in your back which I have.  Im fooked today.


Didn't know you did all that Barry, no wonder you like a drink at night, I would too, maybe finding a more sedate side of the job in your advancing years might be an idea.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Barry love,
I sympathise with you 

Some days I walk like a mechanical doll

Everything stiff and sore 

I dare not go out for a walk as I may not get back again 

Have had problems with elbow joints this last few days

Think I'm turning into stone slowly like Lots wife

Biblical eh!!!
Sandra


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

barryd said:


> I think a lot of people think you just sit on your arse and press buttons all day long. Some days I do if I am working remotely from home but out in the field its a different story. Yesterday I was up and down from one desk to the next, climbing up into network cabinets up on walls, under desks, back and forwards from one office to the next, then onto another job and then finally lugging a fecking great printer out of the car, up a flight of stairs and installing that finishing around 7pm.
> 
> Shouldnt be a problem if you dont have advanced Arthritis in both knees and decaying facet joints in your back which I have.  Im fooked today.


Sorry to hear about your aches and pain Barry.:frown2:
You really need some sun on those knees to make them feel less sore!:grin2:
When are you heading off on your next 4 month adventure?:wink2:

Btw you must have a cheap kayak for sale now then!!>


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Oh jo662,that's below the belt

We need standards 

Sandra


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

jo662 said:


> Sorry to hear about your aches and pain Barry.:frown2:
> You really need some sun on those knees to make them feel less sore!:grin2:
> When are you heading off on your next 4 month adventure?:wink2:
> 
> Btw you must have a cheap kayak for sale now then!!>


Not sure if we will get away abroad this year Joe but who knows.

The Kayak is going to get well used whether we go away or not. I was deeply disappointed not to get over to try the surf today but it would have been tempting fate being as knackered and as stiff as I was. Last weekend I paddled for miles on Ullswater so Ill just pick a day next week when Im feeling fighting fit and go for it.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

aldra said:


> Oh jo662,that's below the belt
> 
> We need standards
> 
> Sandra


Belts are currently being worn just under the ankles.....

Dave >


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

barryd said:


> Not sure if we will get away abroad this year Joe but who knows.
> 
> The Kayak is going to get well used whether we go away or not. I was deeply disappointed not to get over to try the surf today but it would have been tempting fate being as knackered and as stiff as I was. Last weekend I paddled for miles on Ullswater so Ill just pick a day next week when Im feeling fighting fit and go for it.


Be a shame if you cant get away this year,I enjoy reading about your exploits.:grin2:
Whats stopping you this year,as you can work while your away as you always do!


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

jo662 said:


> Be a shame if you cant get away this year,I enjoy reading about your exploits.:grin2:
> Whats stopping you this year,as you can work while your away as you always do!


Several things really.

I finally decided to concentrate a bit on work at the end of last year and the business is flying. Ive taken on a handful of really good clients who are keeping me busy and at the moment I dont feel like I could disappear and leave them to it. In effect the success has pinned me down somewhat although come July I suspect it will die off again so who knows.

The van is 20 years old this year and we did think it would be a good time to sell while they are still fetching good money but I think that ship may have sailed. I am not as confident in it as I once was and parts are getting hard to find so it concerns me that if something breaks up in the Alps it could be an issue. I have still not found an ideal replacement van yet but have some ideas.

So I dunno. Would I be happy just having a couple of weeks in the UK every now and again? Will just have to see how it pans out.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I cannot understand why Turkeys would not vote for Christmas, after all it would be the pinnacle of their career.Almost a blaze of glory one could say.>>

cabby

I also enjoy reading your exploits, about time you sorted out the next van as well.stop dallying.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

cabby said:


> I also enjoy reading your exploits, about time you sorted out the next van as well.stop dallying.


Maybe Barry has witnessed some people who rush decisions and then have to seek help to restore situation:wink2:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

cabby said:


> I cannot understand why Turkeys would not vote for Christmas, after all it would be the pinnacle of their career.Almost a blaze of glory one could say.>>
> 
> cabby
> 
> I also enjoy reading your exploits, *about time you sorted out the next van as well.stop dallying*.


Well there's another thing. My plan was to sell this one first as I havent the room for two although I could store one in the village hall car park I suppose.

But I would need a considerable amount of time to go and look at vans far and wide as well and Ive not really had the time. It took months to find this one.

Also Ive still not really come up with a preferred model that will tick all our boxes.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

nicholsong said:


> Maybe Barry has witnessed some people who rush decisions and then have to seek help to restore situation:wink2:


You're just too bloody sharp today, get back in the knife drawer


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Hey get this! http://magicseaweed.com/Live-Saltburn-Beach-Webcam/26/

There area three live webcams over looking the surf at Saltburn beach. When I go ill let you know the day and ill send my last post just before I go in the water and you can watch my demise live on TV!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

:d :d :d


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

barryd said:


> Several things really.
> 
> I finally decided to concentrate a bit on work at the end of last year and the business is flying. Ive taken on a handful of really good clients who are keeping me busy and at the moment I dont feel like I could disappear and leave them to it. In effect the success has pinned me down somewhat although come July I suspect it will die off again so who knows.
> 
> ...


Well if work going well you got to concentrate on that,and all extra goes towards the new Motorhome.
Theres always next year!:grin2:


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

There have been quite a few dead whales found washed up on East coast beaches in recent months. Barry could be chopped up for fertiliser, and might yet come up smelling of roses.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Right! Its back on for tomorrow. Ive been watching the webcam and surf reports for Saltburn and its been pretty flat but today looking at the webcam (only camera 1 seems to be working) there are people surfing and with an offshore wind tomorrow and the tide coming in when I get there around 1pm. I am starting to think I may die. 

Those waves look pretty big to me.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

barryd said:


> Right! Its back on for tomorrow. Ive been watching the webcam and surf reports for Saltburn and its been pretty flat but today looking at the webcam (only camera 1 seems to be working) there are people surfing and with an offshore wind tomorrow and the tide coming in when I get there around 1pm. I am starting to think I may die.
> 
> Those waves look pretty big to me.


It's been real


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

barryd said:


> Right! Its back on for tomorrow. Ive been watching the webcam and surf reports for Saltburn and its been pretty flat but today looking at the webcam (only camera 1 seems to be working) there are people surfing and with an offshore wind tomorrow and the tide coming in when I get there around 1pm. I am starting to think I may die.
> 
> Those waves look pretty big to me.


Barry

I'm intrigued, surfing and offshore wind tomorrow?

You are on the kayak ?

You won't die, you will float, flounder

Photos needed

Sandra


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

aldra said:


> Barry
> 
> I'm intrigued, surfing and offshore wind tomorrow?
> 
> ...


Well if you tune into the webcam I posted above about 1:30pm tomorrow you may just see me drifting off towards Denmark. 

Michelle is coming with me so I will see if I can get some photos. Of course I may have to work, or the car could break own or - Im not getting out of it am I?


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Typical 

Sandra


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Delayed start. Going in now!!'

Surfs up! 

Bye then. It's been emotional


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Sod off, go get wet, very wet


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Well good news and bad news.

*Good news *

I am still alive (Some may want to move this to bad news)
I had the time of my life 
I sang the Hawaii Five 0 theme tune then entire time
The boat was great (at first)
I am addicted now to Kayak Surfing

*Bad news*

I can't walk no more
I've knackered the Kayak
I need a new body to cope with the my thrill seeking heart

After a late start I had a chat with the surf shop guy who said unless you know what you're doing I would give it a miss as the offshore wind once your 100 yards out is very very strong. After assuring him I was an expert  off I went. The first disaster was I didn't get my seat set up right and ended up paddling too far back and got a stomach cramp which usually means I have to lie flat for 10 minutes. Having hit the offshore wind I realised this wasn't an option unless I wanted to be eating my dinner in Denmark. So struggled to shore and sorted it out.

On the second attempt I gained more confidence and started to enjoy it. Even chatted to some of the surfers out on the water who were actually very friendly and good fun (I expected them to tell me to bugger off) 

Eventually I caught some good waves. Sadly the photos don't show any but there were every now and then some monsters and on my third attempt I picked up one that whizzed me all the way back to shore. Awesome, What a rush and it feels so fast. 

Getting through the breakers is really hard work but massive fun. The photos don't show it but at one point I was heading towards a wave that just looked massive. I remember audibly saying "oh sh1t" and I really thought I would be going over backwards but the boat rode up it and slammed back down the other side no bother.

After a while I noticed I was full of water and the boat just wasn't draining properly despite the bung being out. Back on shore I had a hell of a job tipping it out but once I did I headed back out but 
caught another breaker on the way out which filled it again. So I am out in the offshore wind full of water and the whole thing feels really heavy and like its sinking. After catching another wave and a final run to shore I realise that the boat is handling like a bag of lard and as the wave breaks on me I am broadside and its game over. Tossed out and capsized. Luckily as it's full of water I managed to swim and grab hold of it (eventually) and once back on shore like a washed up Robinson Crusoe and its only then when I decide to pack it up after an hour or so of pratting about that I realise somethings wrong. The floor bladder is like a water bed. It's full of water. I cannot drag the boat out of the water as it's so heavy despite me tipping the water out.

After much pratting about I have no option but to deflate the thing in the water at the edge. It's then I realise that the bottom section of the boat instead of expelling air is expelling sea water. I can only conclude the bladder has split inside the skin. It was a right faff on getting it out and it was so heavy.

Bloody sand everywhere in the boat and all over it. Once home it took me half an hour to hose out all the sand and I am completely knackered. My knees are killing me.

I could do with some advice really as to what the problem is, perhaps Wildthings Kev may know. I reckon its split getting over the breakers but I won't know until I try and blow it up again and do a post mortem.

So I am completely hooked on Kayak Surfing but my body is not up to the job and Ive knackered me boat.

Some photos of the day. Sadly only one of me catching a small wave as the photographer was clearly in the amusements when the biguns were coming in.

Would I do it again? In a heartbeat!  What a laugh and a rush.

Setting off









Bit Further









Getting wet









Nearly Airborne









Beyond the surf









Catching a wave









The pier unusually empty cos everyone is on the shore laughing at the fat idiot in the Kayak

















Took half an hour to clean it and now there is half of Saltburn beach on me drive


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

Really impressed Barry,I want a go!:grin2:

I thought I was getting your kayak on the cheap as your body knackered>

Now you gone an b*ggar*d it!!:frown2:

I gotta fork out for a new one now!!:surprise:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

jo662 said:


> Really impressed Barry,I want a go!:grin2:
> 
> I thought I was getting your kayak on the cheap as your body knackered>
> 
> ...


Well its cheap now, its fooked!


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

barryd said:


> Well its cheap now, its fooked!


Was it the strength of the sea or the weight of the passenger that beggared it? >


----------



## WildThingsKev (Dec 29, 2009)

Unfortunately it looks like you will have to fork out £80 for a replacement floor bladder; great fun though isn't it?!
If you really want to surf or paddle ww in an inflatable it has to be one with a single skin construction like the Gumotex or, ultimately, this one by Aire http://www.aire.com/aire-kayak/force.asp

Kev


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

WildThingsKev said:


> Unfortunately it looks like you will have to fork out £80 for a replacement floor bladder; great fun though isn't it?!
> If you really want to surf or paddle ww in an inflatable it has to be one with a single skin construction like the Gumotex or, ultimately, this one by Aire http://www.aire.com/aire-kayak/force.asp
> 
> Kev


Thanks Kev. That looks the biz.

The Kayak is new so presumably should be under guarantee. If it has failed which it looks like it has I would expect either a new bladder or a new boat. I may be heavy but its supposed to take 30 stone!

Will have a proper look at it on Sunday. (I shall be in bed tomorrow on account of not being able to walk)


----------



## emmbeedee (Oct 31, 2008)

Barry, I can't see any of your pictures in post#160. All I'm getting is a tiny generic square in place of each one. Any tips on how to get them viewable?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

emmbeedee said:


> Barry, I can't see any of your pictures in post#160. All I'm getting is a tiny generic square in place of each one. Any tips on how to get them viewable?


Ditto, nowt to see.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

barryd said:


> ...I could do with some advice really as to what the problem is...


Do you REALLY want us to tell you???:wink2:

Graham >


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

barryd said:


> Thanks Kev. That looks the biz.
> 
> The Kayak is new so presumably should be under guarantee. If it has failed which it looks like it has I would expect either a new bladder or a new boat. I may be heavy but its supposed to take 30 stone!
> 
> Will have a proper look at it on Sunday. (I shall be in bed tomorrow on account of not being able to walk)


You say you may be heavy, suggest you get to the nearest weighbridge to get a ticket, be prepared for a shock !!! :surprise:

Terry


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

WildThingsKev said:


> Unfortunately it looks like you will have to fork out £80 for a replacement floor bladder; great fun though isn't it?!
> If you really want to surf or paddle ww in an inflatable it has to be one with a single skin construction like the Gumotex or, ultimately, this one by Aire http://www.aire.com/aire-kayak/force.asp
> 
> Kev


Kev

Now you tell him :surprise::laugh:

Geoff


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Nut on the Kayaks seat is the main fault I think.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Photos are there for me. Can you still not see them?

According to the info about that particular boat nowhere does it say you cannot use it on the sea and it even mentions using it on white water so it should have been up to handling a few waves I would have thought.


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

barryd said:


> Photos are there for me. Can you still not see them?


No photos showing here mate ????

Steve


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

I have got the photos. I am using W7 Prof and Firefox.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

barryd said:


> Photos are there for me. Can you still not see them?
> 
> According to the info about that particular boat nowhere does it say you cannot use it on the sea and it even mentions using it on white water so it should have been up to handling a few waves I would have thought.


Zilchamundo here still, screendump below


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

barryd said:


> Photos are there for me. Can you still not see them?
> 
> According to the info about that particular boat nowhere does it say you cannot use it on the sea and it even mentions using it on white water so it should have been up to handling a few waves I would have thought.


I can see the photos,looking good Barry!:grin2:

If it says you can use it on white water I would take it back mate,you can only try!
And make sure you say only had one careful lady owner!>


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Pics good for me on iPad, Safari

Terry


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Thanks. Try right clicking and show pictures Kev.

Or, install windows 7. 

I will be taking it back if its knackered for sure. Not sure if I will be going Kayak surfing again. I feel like I have been run over by a truck this morning.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Pics look good except for some fool sitting in a kayak >

Graham :smile2:


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

barryd said:


> Thanks. Try right clicking and show pictures Kev.
> 
> Or, install windows 7.
> 
> I will be taking it back if its knackered for sure. Not sure if I will be going Kayak surfing again. I feel like I have been run over by a truck this morning.


Get yourself across the Channel and stick to the lakes and rivers!:grin2:

Surely you must be getting stir crazy by now!>


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

jo662 said:


> Get yourself across the Channel and stick to the lakes and rivers!:grin2:
> 
> Surely you must be getting stir crazy by now!>


Im not really. Probably because I have been busy with work although it might not seem like it. 

I maybe should get one of those short stubby Kayaks for Surfing although I am sure I would sink it.


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

barryd said:


> Im not really. Probably because I have been busy with work although it might not seem like it.
> 
> I maybe should get one of those short stubby Kayaks for Surfing although I am sure I would sink it.


At over a grand they are expensive toy!


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

jo662 said:


> At over a grand they are expensive toy!


Yeah for a proper one. What about something like this? http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/FatYak-si...hash=item230f51cc84:m:moDnkLnWS76XiY0h_2Wtkgg

At 2.3 metres it would probably fit in the luton (maybe).

I like the name as well Fatyak.  No danger of getting stuck in it either


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Well I couldn't see the pictures :frown2:

But then again 

I can't get onto MHF without logging in each time :crying:

My confidence is at an all time low

I know this lot on here 

You remember them and let them in!!! :surprise::surprise:

But me you don't trust0

I'm looking at motorhome fun, or some such thing

Anything really that's prepared to remember me

You can keep the MHF Hound from Hell

Sandra:wink2:


----------



## Harrers (Dec 21, 2011)

I can see your pictures. Looking at the one I reproduce here which you say was only a small wave, I am surprised to see that the kayak appears to bend upwards in the middle. I won't make any comment on the weight of the paddler, as I am sure that I weigh much more, but should it bend like that and did that wave or subsequent bigger waves do the damage?


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Well Harrers,

At least I've seen one photo

Thanks

Sandra


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Harrers said:


> I can see your pictures. Looking at the one I reproduce here which you say was only a small wave, I am surprised to see that the kayak appears to bend upwards in the middle. I won't make any comment on the weight of the paddler, as I am sure that I weigh much more, but should it bend like that and did that wave or subsequent bigger waves do the damage?


I dont know if it should bend really. I suspect your correct though but its supposed to handle stuff like that. Its not like it was a cheap toy and the weight limit is 30 stone, I am 16 and a half.


----------



## Harrers (Dec 21, 2011)

barryd said:


> I dont know if it should bend really. I suspect your correct though but its supposed to handle stuff like that. Its not like it was a cheap toy and the weight limit is 30 stone, I am 16 and a half.


Ah, then I think I am marginally lighter. I always weigh myself in Kgs - I use the high numbers to frighten myself into losing weight! I googled a conversion of 16.5 stones and it's nearly 105 kgs. I haven't weighed myself since coming to France to work 3 months ago but my teammates say I look as though I've lost some. The last time I weighed I was 102 kgs - so it's close!


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Harrers said:


> Ah, then I think I am marginally lighter. I always weigh myself in Kgs - I use the high numbers to frighten myself into losing weight! I googled a conversion of 16.5 stones and it's nearly 105 kgs. I haven't weighed myself since coming to France to work 3 months ago but my teammates say I look as though I've lost some. The last time I weighed I was 102 kgs - so it's close!


Ah but I probably lost two stone yesterday.  Then put it back on again last night with beer and curry.


----------



## WildThingsKev (Dec 29, 2009)

barryd said:


> Yeah for a proper one. What about something like this? http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/FatYak-si...hash=item230f51cc84:m:moDnkLnWS76XiY0h_2Wtkgg
> 
> At 2.3 metres it would probably fit in the luton (maybe).
> 
> I like the name as well Fatyak.  No danger of getting stuck in it either


Tootega Pulse 95 knocks spots off it; if you want to take my advice that is! http://www.tootega.com/en-gb/pulse-95.php The video shows Steve (the boss and my buddy) who is about 6'2" and 19st surfing the smaller Pulse 85.

Made in Norfolk by a couple of surf kayakers, I must have 15 in my store shed but your local dealer would probably be Robin Hood Watersports. Far better design and construction than Fatyak, Tootega are amongst the very best in kayak quality. 
The Fatyak is out of a sheet steel mould which is why it looks so angular and no way is it ok for for surfing with a 16 stone paddler. It's made by an industrial moulder more used to making tanks and "cattle feeders", nuff said. At least it's British though, not more Chinese crap.

Kev


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

WildThingsKev said:


> Tootega Pulse 95 knocks spots off it; if you want to take my advice that is! http://www.tootega.com/en-gb/pulse-95.php The video shows Steve (the boss and my buddy) who is about 6'2" and 19st surfing the smaller Pulse 85.
> 
> Made in Norfolk by a couple of surf kayakers, I must have 15 in my store shed but your local dealer would probably be Robin Hood Watersports. Far better design and construction than Fatyak, Tootega are amongst the very best in kayak quality.
> The Fatyak is out of a sheet steel mould which is why it looks so angular and no way is it ok for for surfing with a 16 stone paddler. It's made by an industrial moulder more used to making tanks and "cattle feeders", nuff said. At least it's British though, not more Chinese crap.
> ...


Thanks Kev for that but I couldnt see the video. I found on on youtube though. Looks great. Not that much more money either. I doubt I will be allowed one though especially after knackering this one. Then again you never know.  Would go easy on the roof of the car I guess.


----------



## emmbeedee (Oct 31, 2008)

Just tried post #160 again & guess what? Pictures are there now
And I didn't do anything different!
Could it be the broadband not sending pictures through when it's busy?
I'm on Virgin BTW, supposedly superfast.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Photos now there for me too

I'm also on Virgin, I've been having trouble with it, keep having to switch it off to reboot

When I phone Virgin they adjust it and it works fine for about a day then it's back to a weak signal

Sandra

Ps great photos


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

barryd said:


> Yeah for a proper one.  What about something like this? http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/FatYak-si...hash=item230f51cc84:m:moDnkLnWS76XiY0h_2Wtkgg
> 
> At 2.3 metres it would probably fit in the luton (maybe).
> 
> I like the name as well Fatyak.  No danger of getting stuck in it either


That looks good but not as practical as a inflatable.Plus only a one seater so you cant take your other half on it.:serious:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

jo662 said:


> That looks good but not as practical as a inflatable.Plus only a one seater so you cant take your other half on it.:serious:


I probably wouldnt use it in the motorhome. I would just use it for my new found passion and highly tuned skills for surfing.  Ill just keep the inflatable one for lakes and rivers (or maybe flat calm seas).

The photos are hosted by postimage, maybe there was a problem or something but they are usually ok on here.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I too can see the pictures now. I'm in favour of Dropbox as it seldom has problems like that.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> I too can see the pictures now. I'm in favour of Dropbox as it seldom has problems like that.


Its an odd one as I am currently on the gym wifi and now I cant see them either. Ill try it again when I get home. Strange.


----------



## talogon (Aug 12, 2009)

I don't know if this is any good or not but it was on www.hotukdeals.com Intex explorer K2 £67

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Intex-Expl...B00AIQ8LGG?ie=UTF8&redirect=true&tag=ho01f-21

Brian


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

talogon said:


> I don't know if this is any good or not but it was on www.hotukdeals.com Intex explorer K2 £67
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/Intex-Expl...B00AIQ8LGG?ie=UTF8&redirect=true&tag=ho01f-21
> 
> Brian


Supiciously deep discount:surprise:


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

talogon said:


> I don't know if this is any good or not but it was on www.hotukdeals.com Intex explorer K2 £67
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/Intex-Expl...B00AIQ8LGG?ie=UTF8&redirect=true&tag=ho01f-21
> 
> Brian


This looks just like what I'm looking for,does anyone know if they are any good.
I don't want to spend a lot cus will only be using it the odd time in France!


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

It seems good value for 67 quid. Might be worth a punt (excuse the pun) :grin2:

Graham :smile2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

barryd said:


> Its an odd one as I am currently on the gym wifi and now I cant see them either. Ill try it again when I get home. Strange.


Sometimes you crack me up


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

*Update*

I am totally confused now.

I got around to having a proper look at the Kayak just now and I pumped it up and its stayed up! It makes no sense as there was water coming out of the bottom valve when I was desperately trying to get it out of the sea and had to deflate on the waters edge to get all the water out.

There seems to be a bit of water still sloshing around presumably between the two skins and when I put it on its end some of it came out of the drain hole but I cant really see how its coming out and from where.

However it looks to me like something is not right. The floor looks distorted especially when you turn it upside down. Also on its side there appears to be water weeping from the seams.

I dont know what to do now. Is it knackered or what? One things for sure its been full of sea water internally. Wont this rot the inner skin and bladder? There is just a little flap to cover the boston valve at the rear so presumably once the boat is full of water of course its going to leak in between the two skins.

I could do with Kev's opinion really as to what to do next. I was going to ring Go Outdoors tomorrow and tell them its duff but I am at a bit of a loss as to what to say to them now. Its definitely not burst though.

Some pics (Hopefully)

Ill put the links next to them in case they dont display.

http://s32.postimg.org/ukdc5k6z9/IMG_1157_Small.jpg









http://s32.postimg.org/4dc59loph/IMG_1158_Small.jpg











http://s32.postimg.org/4rdh978t1/IMG_1159_Small.jpg


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

talogon said:


> I don't know if this is any good or not but it was on www.hotukdeals.com Intex explorer K2 £67
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/Intex-Expl...B00AIQ8LGG?ie=UTF8&redirect=true&tag=ho01f-21
> 
> Brian


We have had three Intex Dinghies which are around the £50 mark. The last one is in a skip in the Pyrenees.  The current one wasnt used much last year. One we got came complete with a puncture and I had to repair it in France first time we used it.

If its made of similar material they are ok but easily punctured. The reviews are not too bad though although if you ready the one star ones they all relate to having holes in them. My Sevylor retails at £400 and it looks like I've already either knackered it or found a design fault so you can draw your own conclusions from that. I dont suppose you can go far wrong a that price really for a bit of fun.


----------



## WildThingsKev (Dec 29, 2009)

I think your bladders possibly got a bit of a twist in it. Try partly deflating then punch them around a bit to see if they straighten up, even small surf will impart a huge force wrenching around a partially submerged inflatable of this type. It sounds like you filled the chambers with loads of water and the bladders got a bit displaced - maybe they weren't at a high enough pressure, but really this sort of kayak isn't designed for surf. Like I said at the beginning of the thread I don't have anything much to do with inflatables so I'm no expert on them.

The side seams aren't designed to be watertight so don't worry about the seepage, the outer shell is just to hold the bladders in place and to take the wear and tear. Your problem was that the kayak filled with water then got a bit trashed so it got into the chambers. Stand it up on end to help it drain.

You can see why I always recommend the single skin types now, but of course you have to pay more. 

Kev


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

WildThingsKev said:


> I think your bladders possibly got a bit of a twist in it. Try partly deflating then punch them around a bit to see if they straighten up, even small surf will impart a huge force wrenching around a partially submerged inflatable of this type. It sounds like you filled the chambers with loads of water and the bladders got a bit displaced - maybe they weren't at a high enough pressure, but really this sort of kayak isn't designed for surf. Like I said at the beginning of the thread I don't have anything much to do with inflatables so I'm no expert on them.
> 
> The side seams aren't designed to be watertight so don't worry about the seepage, the outer shell is just to hold the bladders in place and to take the wear and tear. Your problem was that the kayak filled with water then got a bit trashed so it got into the chambers. Stand it up on end to help it drain.
> 
> ...


Ok thanks Kev. Ill give it a go. I was a little confused over the pressures as originally when I met up with Tuggers he said they should be 2.5psi which is what we blew them up to but when I read the manual it says just 1.5psi. That seems very low but it feels solid enough.

I wont be going surfing with it again anytime soon. I really fancy one of those rigid sit on top boats you recommended. Working on it.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Bit more info.

I spent two hours this afternoon trying to fettle the blooming thing. I took the inner floor bladder right out, cleaned it and pumped it up. Its fine. There was some sea water in it but not much. I can only think that when I took the valve off on the waters edge and it seemed like water was spewing out it was air just gurgling the water around it but it must have sucked some in. 

The inner floor skin was full of sand and muck so I pumped up the sides and positioned the boat against the wall at 45 degrees and pumped loads of fresh water right through it. Seems ok now. Put the bladder back in and pumped it all up again. The floor seems ok but there is defiantly something not right with the shape of the boat. I have bashed it around, deflated it and pumped it up again, jumped on it but when you turn it upside down its bent in the middle and pinched on the outer skin at certain points. I Cant remember what it looked like before. Even the logo on one of the side chambers is higher up on one side than the other. I wonder if I am going to have to take the side bladders out as well. 

I am concerned though that the outer skin has maybe got damaged or stretched. Ive left it blown up overnight, see if it sorts itself out.

Ill maybe give Go Outdoors a call in the morning but I suspect they wont have a clue.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

barryd said:


> Bit more info.
> 
> I spent two hours this afternoon trying to fettle the blooming thing. I took the inner floor bladder right out, cleaned it and pumped it up. Its fine. There was some sea water in it but not much. I can only think that when I took the valve off on the waters edge and it seemed like water was spewing out it was air just gurgling the water around it but it must have sucked some in.
> 
> ...


If nothing else Barry all the cleaning and fettling will keep you fit :wink2:

Graham :smile2:


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

I'm finally online again and had the chance to read this update.

Bazza, looking at the pic of the kayak upside down, I think it's the side bladder/s that are twisted, rather than the bottom. The sides have a curve to give the boat it's shape, and the side facing the camera looks all wrong. A twisted side bladder will distort the bottom too.

I'll have to check the instructions on mine re the recommended inflation pressure. I thought it was given in 'bar' rather than psi, but haven't looked since Ullswater. I'll check and ring you later.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

tugboat said:


> I'm finally online again and had the chance to read this update.
> 
> Bazza, looking at the pic of the kayak upside down, I think it's the side bladder/s that are twisted, rather than the bottom. The sides have a curve to give the boat it's shape, and the side facing the camera looks all wrong. A twisted side bladder will distort the bottom too.
> 
> I'll have to check the instructions on mine re the recommended inflation pressure. I thought it was given in 'bar' rather than psi, but haven't looked since Ullswater. I'll check and ring you later.


Cheers for the call Tugs. The manual definitely says 1.5psi. Which is not much but thats what I used and it seems ok.

I think you might be right. Ill take them both out this afternoon and see what the score is although I am up to my neck in sorting out a trashed windows 10 install in Manchester right now.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

barryd said:


> Cheers for the call Tugs. The manual definitely says 1.5psi. Which is not much but thats what I used and it seems ok.
> 
> I think you might be right. Ill take them both out this afternoon and see what the score is although I am up to my neck in sorting out a trashed windows 10 install in Manchester right now.


Think about the money honey, and that your old knackered knees are getting a rest.


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

Yup, checked the manual, 1.5psi is right, as you say. My memory fails again. I need a carer. Volunteers?


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

What a carry on. Another two and a half hours wasted. Took the side bladders out which is a faff as they have a retaining ring which is a bugger to get off. They are also tied at each end inside which is easy enough to untie but the string is so short its impossible to get back on.

Sure enough there was a little water in the bladders and muck and sand inside the skin so I cleaned it as best I could, pumped up the bladders outside and hosed them down. Stuffed them back in and put the valves and retaining rings back on (Good tip off the internet, put the retaining ring in hot water for 30 seconds to make it pliable). Pumped it all up and they were twisted and all over the place. Farted about doing my best to untwist them. The bloody thing has been up and down so many times Ive lost count.

I think I got it somewhere near but its still not right. Its pulling apart too much at the bow, the floor is raised near the front and when you turn it upside down there is still a massive delve in the middle. I have nothing to compare it to though and cannot remember if it was flat before.

Im exhausted and Ive given up (For now). Deflated it and rolled it up. 

I dont know if you can make it out in the photos but if you look just beyond the two man image on the floor you can see its not flat and its also raised in the middle. I dont know whether to ring Go Outdoors and see what they think or attempt again to mess on with it.

http://s33.postimg.org/mk9fut73z/IMG_1164_Small.jpg









http://s33.postimg.org/kkfihjpkv/IMG_1165_Small.jpg









http://s33.postimg.org/kals3ff3z/IMG_1166_Small.jpg









http://s33.postimg.org/8ae47xbun/IMG_1167_Small.jpg


----------



## WildThingsKev (Dec 29, 2009)

Perhaps just try paddling it on flatwater, I doubt the performance will be much affected by the distorted hull. I dont think you will get any useful advice out of Go Outdoors but they might just have a replace policy. We have 6 week old Hotpoint washing machine, complained about the door latch after installing and now they are replacing the whole machine because they havent fixed it within 28 days of our complaint!!

Kev


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

WildThingsKev said:


> Perhaps just try paddling it on flatwater, I doubt the performance will be much affected by the distorted hull. I dont think you will get any useful advice out of Go Outdoors but they might just have a replace policy. We have 6 week old Hotpoint washing machine, complained about the door latch after installing and now they are replacing the whole machine because they havent fixed it within 28 days of our complaint!!
> 
> Kev


Thanks Kev. I did write the first review on their website and gave it a glowing report so maybe they might be nice to me. If I can sort it then fine but I am not sure I Can. I am wondering now if the outer skin has been stretched because of the mass of water that got into it.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

barryd said:


> Thanks Kev. I did write the first review on their website and gave it a glowing report so maybe they might be nice to me. If I can sort it then fine but I am not sure I Can. I am wondering now if the outer skin has been stretched because of the mass of water that got into it.


Not fit for purpose Barry, just take it back and buy a better one, it's only good point is it gave you more excersize sorting it out than using it ever did, you have plenty of of photographic evidence of it not being right.


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

It all seems very odd, Bazza. Looking at the side view, you'd swear the side bladders were in upside down. Clearly that can't be the case, otherwise the valves wouldn't be in the right place.

If you can dry everything out properly, I'd suggest taking the bladders out and sprinkle talcum powder before re-inserting them. Partially inflate and shake it all about to help them settle correctly. If nothing else, the kayak will smell nice and the neighbours will have a laugh.

Yeah, I know. I'm a knob!>


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

tugboat said:


> It all seems very odd, Bazza. Looking at the side view, you'd swear the side bladders were in upside down. Clearly that can't be the case, otherwise the valves wouldn't be in the right place.
> 
> If you can dry everything out properly, I'd suggest taking the bladders out and sprinkle talcum powder before re-inserting them. Partially inflate and shake it all about to help them settle correctly. If nothing else, the kayak will smell nice and the neighbours will have a laugh.
> 
> Yeah, I know. I'm a knob!>


Could the side bladders be handed and in the wrong sides?


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Could the side bladders be handed and in the wrong sides?


Not really, Kev, otherwise the valves wouldn't show through the holes properly.

Barry........you didn't cut new holes, did you?>


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

tugboat said:


> Not really, Kev, otherwise the valves wouldn't show through the holes properly.
> 
> Barry........you didn't cut new holes, did you?>


No worries Geoffers, twas but a lateral thought


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

That's not a bad idea tuggers I'll try that next.

I explained the problem to go outdoors and they said drop it off and they will send it off to Sevylor who will either sort it or replace it. Will try your idea first


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I got a new Kayak today. I tried all sorts to fix mine but in the end took it back to Go Outdoors weekend before last. They said they would sent to to Sevylor but when I called them the other day they just said bring the other bits in and we will give you a new one. So I did that today and picked up a new boat.

Christened it on Ullswater this afternoon with about a 5 mile trip from Howtown to Sandwick and across and back down the lake. Im getting really used to it now and I think I am ready to attempt the full length of the lake or take on the coast around the Isle of Arran and West coast of Scotland when we go up there shortly. I wont be doing any more surfing in 6ft waves though I think. Least not in that boat. 

It didnt all go well. I wore an old maroon T Shirt I bought in the Canary islands which I hadn't warn for years and there was some kind of tropical downpour out on the lake and I got drenched. On the way back I thought I had got the bubonic plague or something as all my arms, hands and tummer where bright red. Blooming die had come out of it. I blame the EU. 

Still loving the Madison and Ive missed it to be honest. Cant wait to get out in it again. Just being out on Ullswater makes me happy though as I have a life time of memories both on it and in it. Like an old glove. If you do see a refurbished Madison for Sale anytime soon, dont buy it.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Bloody pollution everywhere nowadays.


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

Just been upto Scotland in all that fantastic weather they just had up there, and managed some superb kayaking in our new tandem sea eagle boat. We had four nights on the summer isles and 3 at Arisaig, we had a fantastic time and can't wait to go kayaking again:grin2: now looking to go on local waters to keep it going.:smile2: Got the bug for sure.:wink2:

Steve


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Chigman said:


> Just been upto Scotland in all that fantastic weather they just had up there, and managed some superb kayaking in our new tandem sea eagle boat. We had four nights on the summer isles and 3 at Arisaig, we had a fantastic time and can't wait to go kayaking again:grin2: now looking to go on local waters to keep it going.:smile2: Got the bug for sure.:wink2:
> 
> Steve


Great. Would like to hear more about that as all being well we will be heading up to Arran with the Kayak in the next week or so and then hopefully further up the coast. Not been out on mine for over a week now and looking forward to using it as often as possible up in Scotlandshire.  Watching the weather though, hope its going to improve a bit.


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

barryd said:


> Great. Would like to hear more about that as all being well we will be heading up to Arran with the Kayak in the next week or so and then hopefully further up the coast. Not been out on mine for over a week now and looking forward to using it as often as possible up in Scotlandshire.  Watching the weather though, hope its going to improve a bit.


Barry - we mini toured around Arran on the scooter but didn't kayak there unfortunately, it was purely a tourist and bird watching trip. We didn't get the kayak out till we went to the summer isles some six days into the trip. The weather was Caribbean like, with clear blue cloudless skies and turquoise gin clear water. We managed to paddle to an island beach around half a mile out and made a cup of tea with a kelly kettle and use dried up seaweed and bits of wood lying around for fuel. Proper Robinson Crusoe it was:wink2: Nice to get a different perspective from the kayak looking back at land and getting closer to nature which we love. The kayak and the scooter made the holiday really:thumbleft: oh, and the weather :wink2:

Good luck up there, hope you get the weather like we did.:smile2:

Steve


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Thanks. I had to google the summer isles. They look a long way up. Just not sure if we will be away two or three weeks or a month or two. If the former we will just stay on Arran if the later we may go further up but there is an argument that if we are away that long we may as we'll have gone to Europe which we weren't going to do this year. 

Scotland is great if the weather is ok and it's not full of midges but the odds of getting both in your favour are slim.


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

Well Barry, we had the good weather, but also the midges too:surprise: I try to turn a blind eye to the midges and carry on as normal. The Mrs on the other hand gets cained by them. she gets bitten and comes up in welt type lumps. we have been back a week tomorrow and they are still very visible.

The Port a Bhaigh Campsite in the summer isles is great for kayaking, as is silversands campsite in Arisaig. We reckon we did over 10 miles one day from the later:surprise: it's definitely addictive stuff that Kayaking lark. :wink2:

Steve


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Midge time, stay high and windy, wet, or over the eastern side to avoid them.


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

Kev, eastern side not as attractive as the west, and, very hot still weather = perfect midge formula  Nothing on our skin works, so just try to learn to live with them. bbq-ing alot keeps them at bay:grin2: good excuse to for a few bevvies too.:wink2: 

Steve


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Midge time, stay high and windy, wet, or over the eastern side to avoid them.


Well considering we are going to the West coast and going Kayaking that kind of rules out the high, windy and wet bit. 

Ive never really had a problem with them on Arran though although they do get them. The wind will be the biggest worry. Im not bothered if its not hot but anything over a force 2-3 is probably not good for an inflatable Kayak on the sea. Then again I could put a sail up. You can get them apparently.


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

Yeah you can get sails for them. not going to rush out and get one though just yet. There are plenty of sheltered spots if you search for them Barry. The two I mentioned are pretty protected if you keep near enough to shore.

By the way, loved Arran, and would like to do more there. Got to see a Golden Eagle and a male Hen Harrier there.:smile2:

Steve


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

Chigman said:


> Well Barry, we had the good weather, but also the midges too:surprise: I try to turn a blind eye to the midges and carry on as normal. The Mrs on the other hand gets cained by them. she gets bitten and comes up in welt type lumps. we have been back a week tomorrow and they are still very visible.
> 
> The Port a Bhaigh Campsite in the summer isles is great for kayaking, as is silversands campsite in Arisaig. We reckon we did over 10 miles one day from the later:surprise: it's definitely addictive stuff that Kayaking lark. :wink2:
> 
> Steve


The midges are the thing that puts us off going to Scotland in the summer.
The last time we were there was when the kids were small and the midges
were a pain in the butt then.They tend to like me for some reason and I get
covered in bites which inflame,not nice!:frown2:
We have been thinking about Scotland for a change next month,but I think
its going to be France as usual!:smile2:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Chigman said:


> Yeah you can get sails for them. not going to rush out and get one though just yet. There are plenty of sheltered spots if you search for them Barry. The two I mentioned are pretty protected if you keep near enough to shore.
> 
> By the way, loved Arran, and would like to do more there. Got to see a Golden Eagle and a male Hen Harrier there.:smile2:
> 
> Steve


We have seen all sorts of wildlife there.

Golden Eagles (mainly seen up towards Lochranza but one did appear above the Bank in Brodick once)

Sea Otters

Loads of Seals

Deer really close up at Lochranza

And Basking Sharks

I really want to paddle around the Isle of Pladda at the bottom end of the island off Kildonan and along the shore to the largest Seal colony on the island but Im a little unsure of the currents etc around there and its very exposed.


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

barryd said:


> We have seen all sorts of wildlife there.
> 
> Golden Eagles (mainly seen up towards Lochranza but one did appear above the Bank in Brodick once)
> 
> ...


Homework really does need to be done. Safety first as always. with the weather we had, the sea was so clam it was unreal. I have a very dark Scottish suntan can you believe :surprise: Never happened before

Steve


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I think you're very brave going out in something so flimsy, I worry about the bloody ferry


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> I think you're very brave going out in something so flimsy, I worry about the bloody ferry


They are not toys Kev but you do need to be more careful in an inflatable as it will catch the wind more than a proper rigid sea Kayak. I was taken aback a bit when I hit the offshore wind on the coast at Saltburn when I ventured too far beyond the breakers. No problem getting out of it though.

What I was impressed with though was how well it rode the large swells. One freak wave that came in when I was a good way out that wasnt yet breaking was (or seemed) flipping huge and I audibly said Oh Sh!t. I thought there was no way I wasnt going over backwards but the boat just went straight over the top of it. Must have been an 8ft swell easily.

I joined the Song of the Paddle Kayak forum and they have been quite helpful. When I get up there Ill have a scoot up to the sailing club and chandlery and have a word with them for some local knowledge. Ive got a dry bag now and a waterproof case for my mobile so can hopefully call in Air Sea rescue as and when. :grin: Chances are if you get swept out to sea around Arran you have a pretty good batting chance of ending up either on the mainland east or west, northern Ireland south west or if your very unlucky North America West south West. :sad:

I should add Ive been around boats large and small all my life but only been rescued twice.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I still think you're very brave mate, no way I'd go out to sea in anything smaller than a ferry, that one to Skye is about as scary as I need it to be, watching it from the hills on the Skye side is a real treat though, that is one hell of a current, we spent the day up there once, slack tide was the safest time to cross, that bloke can really guide a boat.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Brave or stupid? YOU decide!


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

barryd said:


> Brave or stupid? YOU decide!


Tell me when you are launching, I will advise the coastguard in Northern Ireland to keep an eye out for you.

Oh and take your passport to prove you're not one of those awful foreign people wanting to steal our jobs and claim benefits. :surprise:

Terry


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Lets start a poll...

Graham :wink2:


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

GMJ said:


> Lets start a poll...
> 
> Graham :wink2:


Let's start a collection for a rescue boat!>


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

barryd said:


> Brave or stupid? YOU decide!


Tempting me there lad, but I'll stick with brave with a dash of nutter for garnish.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

dghr272 said:


> Tell me when you are launching, I will advise the coastguard in Northern Ireland to keep an eye out for you.
> 
> Oh and take your passport to prove you're not one of those awful foreign people wanting to steal our jobs and claim benefits. :surprise:
> 
> Terry


You can see Northern Ireland from the south west coast of Arran on a good day. Doesnt look far. Ill have a paddle over and we could meet up for a few beers. 

Cant be harder than rowing that Loch Ness and Caledonian canal in a knackered old wooden dinghy.

See you next week then.


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

barryd said:


> Brave or stupid? YOU decide!


Oh no don't do this to us,havent we got enough on are plate with the referendum!:frown2:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Dont worry Joe, the Great Kayak adventure (2) will be after the Neverendum. I will be flying the EU flag behind the boat all over Scotland (And Northern Ireland it seems) in a kind of Victory parade (paddle)


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

barryd said:


> You can see Northern Ireland from the south west coast of Arran on a good day. Doesnt look far. Ill have a paddle over and we could meet up for a few beers.
> 
> Cant be harder than rowing that Loch Ness and Caledonian canal in a knackered old wooden dinghy.
> 
> See you next week then.


Emmmmm, did I not tell you I'm in Spain, get kev to do a route for you on one of his gps thingys.

Go south down Irish Sea, then head for Bay of Biscuits, south past Portugal, left into The Med then hard left up to Torredembarra............

Drinks are on you :grin2::grin2::grin2:

Terry


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

dghr272 said:


> ...Oh and take your passport to prove you're not one of those awful foreign people wanting to steal our jobs and claim benefits. :surprise:
> 
> Terry


I'm thinking Take your passport cos, knowing barry's luck, there's no knowing where he might end up!


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Ive done it before you know. I entered Switzerland in the dinghy from Italy on lake Laguna without a passport or even a Vignette (thats how much of rebel I am) 

We also landed illegally in Albania once in a hired boat from Corfu.  Apparently we could have been shot for that.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

*Another Kayak Adventure*

After an epic six weeks in Arran Kayaking in the Sevylor Madison (not all the time obviously, I slept in the van) decided I would do a one way trip up the full length of Ullswater today. I had forgotten how big it was but its been like a second home to me most of my life. Its only 45 min from here so I had Michelle drop me at the bottom end and off I went.

Typical Ullswater, four seasons in one day. Bright sunshine, Squalls, Stormy weather, sunshine and then rain and squalls for the last half mile. Wind was typical Ullswater as well and came and went from Force 3 to 5 or 6 with of course Howtown Bay which never lets you down and is the widest point (at the dog leg joint) at about a mile where the wind picked up to easily force 7 and made for an interesting ride. 

Did it in two and a half hours with a stop for a pee and to read abusive messages from Fruitcakes.

It was lovely to see the entire lake at a slow pace and every inch of it brings back so many memories. I had a boat there for years (which could do the entire length in about 15 min.  ), Went camping and canoeing there as as small child and Mrs D and I spent a lot of time there in the early days and our Honey Moon night at the Rampsbeck hotel.

I think I did just short of ten miles today but it was enough in one go. I ache a bit. It would be better to do a trip like that with a couple of boats or more and stop at a few places for a picnic, bottle of Vino maybe. 

A few pics

Setting off in perfect weather from Glenridding end









Rounding the first corner and the stretch up to Howtown bay. Seems to go on forever.









This Tub was going so slow I kept up with him for about two miles









The Original "Lady of the Lake" on full chat. Lovely boat.









Once spat out of Howtown bay it was time to find somewhere for a Pee. I thought it best not to try and do it in the middle of the lake. 









Ullswater Marine where my last boat was moored before we became motorhomers









Looking back towards Howtown its getting squally behind me









The end in sight, looking up towards Pooley Bridge









The Rampsbeck Hotel where Michelle and I spent our wedding night. We were going to go back for our 20th Wedding Anniversary but you could have two months in Europe in the van for cost of a week in that place. 









The End. Coming into Pooley Bridge and the end of the lake









Is it Beer oclock yet?


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

barryd said:


> Did it in two and a half hours with a stop for a pee and to read abusive messages from Fruitcakes.


So do you pee in the kayak itself or do you manage to get yourself or "it" over the side? I would have thought that standing up is too dangerous so presumably kneeling is the best tactic?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

20 years, wow, she might be a keeper


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

peribro said:


> So do you pee in the kayak itself or do you manage to get yourself or "it" over the side? I would have thought that standing up is too dangerous so presumably kneeling is the best tactic?


Nah I pulled into that bit of shore in the photo and got out. To be honest I needed to stretch my legs and get off my backside anyway. After an hour and a half your bum does ache and my arthritic knees definitely start to seize up. I discovered that I need to start wiggling and flexing them (my knees  ) before a landing after a long period in the boat otherwise they dont work when I get out and you kind of just fall over. 

I didnt want to risk peeing in the boat either kneeling or standing. Ive not managed to test if I can ever get back in it if I fall out and Ullswater was flaming freezing today. I did manage it in the dinghy once or twice but most of it ends up coming back in. 

Could be an issue if you go out with a few bevies. Maybe someone will invent a thetford portaloo for Kayaks.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

peribro said:


> So do you pee in the kayak itself or do you manage to get yourself or "it" over the side? I would have thought that standing up is too dangerous so presumably kneeling is the best tactic?


Do we really need to know how he pees ?

I can pee further thanyou

Hands barred>>

Sandra:grin2::grin2:


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

A funnel and length of hose to fit funnel :wink2:should be alright.


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> 20 years, wow, she might be a keeper


20years! I think she`s a saint!>>>>


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Couldn't you put a small (very small) hole in the bottom of it, it is an inflatables so shouldn't sink > >


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

JanHank said:


> A funnel and length of hose to fit funnel :wink2:should be alright.


I'm guessing a very small funnel would probably do :wink2:

Graham >


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

What makes you think I need a funnel?

It does have a hole in the bottom Kev. There is a removable bung which is supposed to act like a drain if your in white water and have lots of water coming in the boat. It didnt work at Saltburn in the surf though. The boat just got swamped so it was like sitting in a bath and you couldnt really move it. The only thing that sorted it in the end was a blooming big wave capsizing the thing.

I keep hankering after a rigid sit on top Kayak for such occasions but ive been told Im not having one. We shall see.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Get a proper Kayak, you know you want to, if it's Michelle who refuses to let you have one, consider why, has she upped you life insurance recently


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

barryd said:


> What makes you think I need a funnel?


:grin2:

Reminds me of the old joke about the Welshman and the Englishman who are having a pee half way across the Severn Bridge. The Englishman says "Isn't the water cold tonight?"...

...the Welshman replies "Yes...but I didn't realise it was so deep!!"

I thank you...









Graham :smile2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Gerroff :roll:


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Gerroff :roll:


Try the veal...

Graham :grin2:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Get a proper Kayak, you know you want to, if it's Michelle who refuses to let you have one, consider why, has she upped you life insurance recently


Nah she just doesnt want me to spend £500 on another toy that she says I wont use.  Mind you she thought that about the Sevylor and its been constantly used.

I couldnt take it in the van but I would definitely use it locally in the surf or lakes. Plus we are surrounded with fast flowing rivers here.

The Tees flows just a mile south of our village and always has Kayakers on it.









Then there is the River Swale at Richmond 8 miles up the road










And further up the Dale the Tees gets a bit interesting.










Cant do that lot in a rubber boat.  I might need a helmet though and perhaps a boat you sit on top of might not be such a great idea.  Dammit Im gonna need three.  Im not sure ill fit in one that has a hole in the top though.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Almost two for one here Barry, you have a roof use it, there's two of you so easy on and off, I think you may have run out of real excuses by now, you need to out your foot down with a firm hand, are you the man of the house or not, are you a man or a mouse > >

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/One-Man-S...hash=item41aa453c75:m:moxppGLPWo4mAiZiCqMQt3Q


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

barryd said:


> What makes you think I need a funnel?
> 
> .


Din't want you to get lost dear boy >


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Almost two for one here Barry, you have a roof use it, there's two of you so easy on and off, I think you may have run out of real excuses by now, you need to out your foot down with a firm hand, are you the man of the house or not, are you a man or a mouse > >
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/One-Man-S...hash=item41aa453c75:m:moxppGLPWo4mAiZiCqMQt3Q


 Kev. There is no way I would get one of those on the roof of the van, nor would I even attempt it. I might get one on the car roof. As for getting the toys i want, dont I always? Eventually.  I think wildthingskev pointed one out earlier that was suitable for me but it was about £4-500 I think. Those you linked to look a bit of a cross between a sit on one and a sit in one. The thing Kev pointed out was to get one thats up to supporting a lard arse.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Go on Barry, get a rigid kayak and I will come up there a take a pic of you going over High Force.....

....and help Michelle with the insurance claim:wink2:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

nicholsong said:


> Go on Barry, get a rigid kayak and I will come up there a take a pic of you going over High Force.....
> 
> ....and help Michelle with the insurance claim:wink2:


Well allegedly one person has done it. There is a thread and a grainy photo of a bloke paddling down it here. http://www.ukriversguidebook.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?p=177551#p177551

Dunno if its real or not. You would have to be stark raving bonkers to even go near it. There are a fair few tourists died falling into it. Some reckon its possible if there is lots of water going over it but as you will know its not called high force for nothing. Even watching the Kayaks go over Low Force is impressive.

Ill do it as long as I can take a parachute.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I don't get why you can't put it on the Roof Barry, I could do it easily enough, so what problem do you have with it.

I didn't find a purpose built roof rack for Kayaks, just this type, but your scoot would bugger that up.






Might do if you weren't taking it of course, but top down onto an inflatable rack would be fine I think, unless you already have roof bars fitted, in which case narrow ratchet straps will be perfick.

Finkin latralee, how about this 2 piece rigid, it might go on the overcab bed

http://www.bluewatersports.com/shop/point-65-tequila-solo-blue.html


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Well firstly Im not sure there is room up there with solar panels and a dome but more importantly even if I could fit it up there the only way to get it up there would be to climb up on the roof and drag the thing up and they are 20KG. I hate going up on the roof, my knees are knackered and it will just be an accident waiting to happen to either me or the van.

Thats why we and so many others go for the inflatables. Plus it goes on the scooter. Its ideal for the van. I really only wanted the rigid one for at home as Im so close to some of the best places to Kayak in the UK. Depends on our future travelling though. Mrs D might have a point as we are generally away so much of the summer but then again maybe better surf and bigger rapids in winter. 

I want this one I think http://www.tootega.com/en-gb/pulse-95.php

or possibly this one. http://www.tootega.com/en-gb/kinetic-100.php

Mind you I also want a head mounted water proof camera for the scooter and Kayak to shoot video like a Go Pro or something. Christmas list is looking costly this year. I suspect Ill get satsumas again though.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

You just can't help some folk :roll: Okay I give up, not my field anyway can't swim so never going to be that interested, so just chucking options at ya.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

All very much appreciated Kev and thanks very much indeed for the input. The roof really is out though for me sadly. I like the idea of the two part Kayak but I suspect it will take most of the luton which already has two folding bikes in it. The Sevylor when bagged up slips nicely in-between them. Maybe I just need a massive RV and just fill it with toys. I would still run out of room.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I liked the two parter as well am I right in thinking it can be made into a two man version, I did wonder if it could be fastened to the back of the van with a bit of thought, and still carry the scoot, shame it can't travel on the scoot, but hey you can't have everything.

I think you need to buy a new van with a garage, then you can have Scoot, inflatable and rigid.

Oh no sorry, you're fixated on a rear lounge :roll:


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Thats not the only thing he is fixated on I am ashamed to suggest.>>:grin2::grin2: I wonder which way round he would fit the camera.I would like to see the expressions as he approaches rapids unexpectedly.Plus I do really enjoy the photos posted so far.almost decided to have one more trip and make it Scotland but alas not to be.


cabby


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Not scared of a few rapids me.  No fear you see. Maybe not such a good thing. I went white water rafting in the Dolomites on a blow up rubber ring. 

Simply no room or payload on the back for anything else Kev. Like I said though, Im very happy with the inflatable. its a great bit of kit and a good all round compromise. I suspect a rigid one would be better for long distances and surf.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Respect.:surprise::surprise:

cabby


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Shame Barry, I'd be miffed if I couldn't carry all I needed.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Well we can carry everything we need. I would prefer to take rigid mountain bikes rather than folders but they do the job. Im not sure I would prefer to take a rigid Kayak as the blow up one is so flexible and goes on the bike. I think even the two parter rigid you posted might be a bit risky been driven round the alps on the back of a scooter. 

I think fitting two full size folding bikes, a Kayak and a Scooter in one van without a trailer or having to have a big garage taking up space is pretty good going really.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Yes to be fair, you do manage very well, you just need to be less defeatist and try harder > >


----------



## robbosps (Mar 10, 2014)

I went out with my brother in law toady and he brought his new Intex K2 inflatable Kayak. Its not designed for the sea, but it coped well in a slightly choppy swell in the Solent. He bought his as a kit for £80 from Amazon, and I was sceptical. Its actually very good, and we are going to get one for our trips in the van, even if its just for the wife and kids.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

A guy at our Gym has an Intex K2 Kayak for him and his son to use when out camping. Reckoned it was good fun. The 3 meter dinghies we have had were from Intex at about £50 a pop but I went through three of them, the last one ending up in a skip in the Pyrenees. I still have the latest one but its not getting used now since I got the Kayak. Not sure about their Kayaks but the problem with the dinghies is they are a single skin and not really much thicker than your average lilo. They were forever getting punctured but I found some magic clue in a Chandlers in France that you just dabbed on the hole and by morning it was better than new. I never managed to find the exact same product in the UK though, this stuff was amazing.

One of the things Im delighted about the Madison though is its so tough. The double skin is like one of those old canvas tents and I really think it would take a lot of hammer to burst it and in theory you could get a nick in the outer skin and as long as the internal bladder is sound it wont go down.

Not sure I would take it in rapids or low water on a river where it would get dragged over rocks but I Think its designed for a bit of abuse.


----------

